# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Ron paul wins CPAC straw poll!!!

## TXcarlosTX

HA!!!!

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul 2012 ftw!!

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul 2012! End The Wars! Save The Dollar!!

----------


## TXcarlosTX

2012 motha $#@!as!!!

----------


## rp08orbust

Um... they haven't announced any results yet.

----------


## KramerDSP

Those Fox Anchors are sucking lemons right about now. "It's still early" with a sneer on their face.

----------


## KramerDSP

FOX announced the results. RP won with 33% of the vote. Romney second with 22% and Palin third with 7%

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> Um... they haven't announced any results yet.


Fox news just had it

ron paul 33%

ken doll 22%

----------


## kahless

Who is that douche on FNC right now that looked like he was in pain when he announced Ron Paul won the straw poll?

----------


## paulitics

Can someone explain how we won?  How do you get invited to CPAC, and how do you get to vote?  Does this mean anything?

----------


## rp08orbust

> FOX announced the results. RP won with 33% of the vote. Romney second with 22% and Palin third with 7%


YouTube or it didn't happen.

----------


## KramerDSP

Breaking news on CNN:

Repubican's Next Leader ? Ron Paul wins straw poll at CPAC conference

----------


## Malachi

Yay!!!!!    :d

----------


## RJB

Hah hah!  FOX was mad!

----------


## FrankRep

Do I have a delayed data stream?

http://www.ustream.tv/cpac

----------


## clb09

CNN talking about it now.

----------


## clb09

1.Paul 

2.Romney

3.Alaska Grandma

----------


## BuddyRey

Woohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TXcarlosTX

YouTube - Queen we are the champions

we have to party, even tho this is not 2012 president, this *might* be as much as we can get!!!


PARTY like its 1999!!!

----------


## catdd

!!!!!!!!

----------


## DjLoTi

RON PAUL WOOOO!!!! AHHH seriously I almost have tears in my eyes!!!!!

----------


## Agorism

How can we confirm this?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

YYYYEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Go RON PAUL!

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> How can we confirm this?


$#@!n party dude!!!!



we won!!

great work cpac voters!!!

----------


## DjLoTi

we need a youtube of the fox broadcast

----------


## KramerDSP

I can't wait until Matt Drudge is forced to link RP to the top of Drudge Report.

----------


## catdd

FOX will  accuse us of rigging the poll any time now.

----------


## Vessol

Listening to CNN.. Completely misinterpreting his views on foreign policy and then saying that he probably won't do well with Republicans because they are all for a strong foreign policy..then they just go to Tiger Woods..

BUT WHO CARES!!!!! RON PAUL WON THE STRAW POLL! HELL YEAH!

----------


## frasu

> Fox news just had it
> 
> ron paul 33%
> 
> ken doll 22%


Maybe it's a FOX poll? I can't find any news about such result... It would be amazing to tromp Romney, but I doubt it..

----------


## evilfunnystuff

and so it begins 

YouTube - MTV's Aimee Allen, Ron Paul Anthem Music Video MUST SEE!!

----------


## phill4paul

Yep CNN headline Rupub next pres.?

I am frankly astounded.

----------


## wgadget

Go to CSPAN now and watch the guy announce it:

http://www.c-span.org/Watch/Media/20...onference.aspx

What's REALLY gonna be funny is Glenn Beck speaking AFTER RON PAUL wins the poll.

LOL

----------


## CaseyJones

haha cool

----------


## FrankRep

Goto http://www.ustream.tv/cpac 

Promote Ron Paul!

----------


## Roxi

youtube or didnt happen

----------


## Vessol

> How can we confirm this?


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010...raw-poll-cpac/

----------


## DjLoTi

> Listening to CNN.. Completely misinterpreting his views on foreign policy and then saying that he probably won't do well with Republicans because they are all for a strong foreign policy..meh


Ron Paul has the strongest foreign policy. Wow I am getting the feelings like I did in 2007. 

I was in the military.... and electing a president is just as important as fighting a war. And this is a war I'm ready to fight. I am soooo ready to go to war... they have NO IDEA how REAL some RP supporters are .....

How are they gonna tell me, a VETERAN, that idk what I'm talking about. RP got more donations from military then anybody. 

Yes... I am ready for some political warfare....

----------


## jake

I can confirm Paul wins with 33%. it was on Fox News.

----------


## rawful

> Ron Paul has ended Mitt Romney's three-year run as conservatives' favorite for president, taking 31 percent of the vote in the Conservative Political Action Conference's annual straw poll.
> 
> Paul, a Republican congressman from Texas known for his libertarian views, *ran for president in 2008 but was never a serious contender for the GOP nomination.*


F U Fox

----------


## DjLoTi

Lets get this on digg. Why not? Any takers? Anyone have lots of friends on there?

----------


## Johnnybags

Constitution party or whatever, we can get him on the ballot anywhere. The repukes will never give him the mantle.

----------


## wgadget

Oh, but the REAL POTENTIAL CANDIDATES didn't show up.

I see.

AND F-U, too.

----------


## jcdenton

That talking meat puppet on Fox looked like he was gonna cry when he announced it.

----------


## jake

I didn't think the Fox announcement was too bad at all

----------


## KCIndy

*YES!!!*







http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010...raw-poll-cpac/






> Ron Paul has ended Mitt Romney's three-year run as conservatives' favorite for president, taking 31 percent of the vote in the Conservative Political Action Conference's annual straw poll.
> 
> Paul, a Republican congressman from Texas known for his libertarian views, ran for president in 2008 but was never a serious contender for the GOP nomination.
> 
> Romney, former Massachusetts governor and a 2008 GOP candidate, has won the last three presidential straw poll at the annual conference.
> 
> The straw poll is not binding -- and not necessarily a good forecaster, given that in 2008, John McCain went on to take the party's nomination over Romney.
> 
> Results of this year's poll were announced just as the crowd prepared for the conference's keynote speaker, Fox News host Glenn Beck.

----------


## KramerDSP

Morning Joe just tweeted this:

JoeNBC  - The Revolution Lives. Ron Paul wins the CPAC poll.

----------


## DjLoTi

> Constitution party or whatever, we can get him on the ballot anywhere. The repukes will never give him the mantle.


He just won the *CPAC* and you're saying he should join a different party? I know it's frustrating, but think realistically. I think it's safe to say the president in 2012 will be a republican or a democrat. JMO

----------


## Son of Detroit

> The straw poll is not binding -- and not necessarily a good forecaster, given that in 2008, John McCain went on to take the party's nomination over Romney.


Just had to throw that in there...

----------


## KramerDSP

How perfect is it that the winner of the straw poll is Ron Paul and this is announced just before Glenn Beck takes the stage as the keynote speaker?

----------


## clb09

We've Come a Long Way Baby...

YouTube - Tyranny at the Texas Straw Poll Ron Paul...

----------


## TXcarlosTX

watch it live there going to do it live....  

crowd is going to go nuts!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What's REALLY gonna be funny is Glenn Beck speaking AFTER RON PAUL wins the poll.
> 
> LOL

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> Morning Joe just tweeted this:
> 
> JoeNBC  - The Revolution Lives. Ron Paul wins the CPAC poll.


Morning Joe and Maddow are the only shows i try to watch. they are friendly to ron

----------


## Flash

> Just had to throw that in there...


Of course. But it will still give Ron Paul media attention for the moment. And it shows Ron Paul's influence over the GOP & Conservative movement. This is what its all about.

----------


## Son of Detroit

Are they going to announce it on CSPAN?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> watch it live there going to do it live....  
> 
> crowd is going to go nuts!!!!


We'll do it live!!

----------


## Vessol

> How perfect is it that the winner of the straw poll is Ron Paul and this is announced just before Glenn Beck takes the stage as the keynote speaker?


100$ says that Glenn Beck will be singing a sweet (harpy) song about Ron Paul in the next few days.

----------


## Flash

> Are they going to announce it on CSPAN?


Its on now!
They're booing Ron Paul

----------


## KramerDSP

How perfect is it that the winner of the straw poll is Ron Paul and this is announced just before Glenn Beck takes the stage as the keynote speaker?

----------


## kahless

They are booing Ron Paul winning.

----------


## clb09

They Booed Ron Paul and cheered Mitt Romney and half cheered Palin.

----------


## kahless

They cheered mandatory health care Romney.

----------


## RichieLibertarian

this is amazing, ...this means sooooooooo much for the liberty movement.....the energy going through me right now is unreal.....take that fox, take that neocons.....HELLLL YEA  RP 2012!!!!!

----------


## Flash

And they cheered for Newt. What retards.

----------


## catdd

Did you hear  those $#@! Romney bots booing RP?

----------


## jabf2006

Not enough of YAL stuck around for this announcement...

----------


## Matt Collins

> F U Fox


Well actually what they said there was true.

----------


## paulitics

Very loud boos.  They still want big government.   Did all the Ron Paul people go home?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Pluck em.  He won!  Those stodgies who wanted Mitt Government Healthcare Romney can stuff it

----------


## Umbro2914

yeah, looks like most RP'ers either left by now or just were not in attendence. oh well, Poll results > applause

----------


## DjLoTi

> They are booing Ron Paul winning.


Some republicans really don't like Ron Paul. They can boo him. But he still won. And by a large majority I might add (11%). Let them boo. There are more of us then there are of them.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Did you hear  those $#@! Romney bots booing RP?


Yeah, it was the Ronmeybots specifically, correct.

----------


## jabf2006

First of many straw polls Ron will win between now and 2012

----------


## rawful

If only the RP crowd from yesterday knew this would happen. Place would have gone nuts with them there.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I just woke up from a nap.... i think I woke up?!?!!?!?!

omg.... iM CRYING q!!!!@



yes RON PAUL 2012

----------


## clb09

If the GOP returns to power in 2012 (White House and both Houses of Congress) then those boos will translate into Big Government Republicanism.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> yeah, looks like most RP'ers either left by now or just were not in attendence. oh well, Poll results > applause


Real shame, that.  If our ppl are absent, then a walkout on Beck will be awful small.

----------


## Dan Chisholm

I am a Mitt Romney supporter as many of you might already know and I wanted to offer my sincere congratulations.  Ron Paul is a true patriot and although I don't agree 100% with Ron Paul on every issue, I respect him tremendously.  I am ashamed of the many people who booed Ron Paul, but I don't think it was Romney supporters.  In any case, congratulations and we'll see ya'll next year!

----------


## The Patriot

Ron Paul had the most cheers, but also the most boos. He is polarizing, but that fact 1/3 of CPAC is strongly on our side is a good thing. You don't need 100% to win a primary and now we have a strong platform to bounce off of and grow for the 2012 Campaign.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> If the GOP returns to power in 2012 (White House and both Houses of Congress) then those boos will translate into Big Government Republicanism.


Not really, WE are the active ones.

----------


## Epic

Results...

n = 2395 registrants/voters (largest ever, 1757 last year, 48% student, 54% were 18-25 year old, male 64%, female 30% )
1/4 of people who went to CPAC voted in straw poll

80% said size of government is most important to them.
9% said traditional values are most important.
7% said national security is most important.

2% approve of Obama?
62% approve of republicans in congress, 37% disapprove

33% say republicans will take back the House of Representatives.

RON PAUL WINS WITH 31%..... loud cheers and loud boos

romney 22%.... lots of loud cheers

Palin 7% .... lots of loud cheers

Pawlenty 6% 
Mike Pence – 5%
Newt Gingrich -4%
Mike Huckabee – 4%
Mitch Daniels – 2%
Rick Santorum – 2%
John Thune – 2%
Haley Barbour – 1%
Other – 5%
Undecided – 6%

53% wish the GOP field was different

----------


## Flash

> I am a Mitt Romney supporter as many of you might already know and I wanted to offer my sincere congratulations.  Ron Paul is a true patriot and although I don't agree 100% with Ron Paul on every issue, I respect him tremendously.  I am ashamed of the many people who booed Ron Paul, but I don't think it was Romney supporters.  In any case, congratulations and we'll see ya'll next year!


I don't know what they were. They cheered on Romney, Newt, & Palin.

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm glad to hear that RP won, but the booing of the crowd soured the victory somewhat.  I thought the liberty contingent had a big presence there?

----------


## Vessol

Man Ron Paul's CPAC speech was one of his best. Damnnn.

----------


## catdd

"I am ashamed of the many people who booed Ron Paul, but I don't think it was Romney supporters."

It was the Romney supporters mostly that were booing.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

OMFG!  YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!  Good thing to come home to and learn!

----------


## Matt Collins

> yeah, looks like most RP'ers either left by now or just were not in attendence. oh well, Poll results > applause





> Did all the Ron Paul people go home?


They didn't want to sit through Glenn Beck's barking so they didn't show up. 




.

----------


## moostraks

woohoo!!! Ron Paul ftw!!!

I am tickled pink!!!

shame our guys did not stick around to counter balance the negative response....

----------


## clb09

> Not really, WE are the active ones.


I wish our activism could actually translate into control of 2/3s of the Federal Government. 

But let's get real.

----------


## undergroundrr

Oh yeah! Dan Chisholm.   I remember that guy.

The spin has already begun - Politico: "This was not a representative sample"

----------


## rawful

Here comes Beck.

----------


## RebelRoss0587

Ron Paul and Mitt Romney are my two favorite republicans (for different reasons) so this is wonderful news!  I would love to see Ron Paul in Mitt's cabinet if Ron Paul decides not to run or if he doesn't win.  Ron Paul is a non-corrupt politician and his skills complement Mitt Romney quite a bit.  Maybe they can team up in the future?

----------


## clb09

Comments @foxnews.com so far:




> cfb24
> 
> Romney can win 2008 blue states like Ohio, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Michigan, Colorado, New Hampshire, and Florida. We need a Republican who can actually defeat Barack Obama!
> Saturday, February 20, 2010 at 5:55 PMReport
> cfb24
> 
> Romney can win 2008 blue states like Ohio, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Michigan, Colorado, New Hampshire, and Florida. We need a Republican who can actually defeat Barack Obama!
> Saturday, February 20, 2010 at 5:53 PMReport
> chiefb
> ...

----------


## Vessol

And now fatso Beck is taking the stage. Butter your butts everybody.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm glad to hear that RP won, but the booing of the crowd soured the victory somewhat.  I thought the liberty contingent had a big presence there?


Apparently they voted, listened to him speak, and went home.

----------


## clb09

Beck sounds like an insincere, late night "Get Rich in Real Estate" salesman. 

...and the sun is hot.

----------


## Vessol

Get past the jokes and Obama sucks rhetoric, Beck.

----------


## DjLoTi

It's funny, I've met lots of republicans who say they support Mitt Romney. I think he's nice, but all he does is make jokes and looks good. What policy of Mitt's is going to drastically reverse our crash-course into economic oblivion? Give me a policy of Mitt's that going to reverse our destruction. And don't say he turned the SLC Olympics around. lol =)

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Apparently they voted, listened to him speak, and went home.


Home??? I bet they went to PARTY!!!!

----------


## clb09

They're taking pictures of the chalkboard.

----------


## Vessol

Romney is a joke..I can't believe any honest conservative would support his Spend More More More! Economics.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

people need to post on blogs ect to say ron paul crowd left for protest over what hes doing to medina

----------


## jabf2006

Articles are popping up all over the place about this...Ron Paul definitely made the news today.

----------


## Che

we are just gettin started, bring it

----------


## paulitics

> I am a Mitt Romney supporter as many of you might already know and I wanted to offer my sincere congratulations.  Ron Paul is a true patriot and although I don't agree 100% with Ron Paul on every issue, I respect him tremendously.  I am ashamed of the many people who booed Ron Paul, but I don't think it was Romney supporters.  In any case, congratulations and we'll see ya'll next year!


Thanks.  I can't imagine it would be the Demint supporters, or even Mike Pence.   I'm thinking stodgy old, entrenched guys that offended by Ron Paul's views of limited government - those itching for a war with Iran, your basic neocons.   I'm so sick of these guys, and so is America.  Whether they are Newt GIngrich or Romney, who knows, but it was very disrespectful to someone who is bridging the gap between young and old.  There is no way the republicans can win without the youth.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> Articles are popping up all over the place about this...Ron Paul definitely made the news today.


post about ron paul crowd protest over glenn becks treatment of medina

----------


## BuddyRey

Not a single word of Paul's victory on CNN's website.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Beck sounds like an insincere, late night "Get Rich in Real Estate" salesman. 
> 
> ...and the sun is hot.


Or a sleazy televangelist.

That's been my impression of him.

----------


## clb09

Live Ron Paul Wins Twitter Feed:

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&ta...a46ede2c2a175d

----------


## Matt Collins

If you won the CPAC Straw Poll please raise your hand.....

----------


## Kacela

Sweet!

----------


## libertygrl

Was the vote announced by someone on CSPAN?   I just went to their site and instead I'm watching the live feed..

Ohhh... I'm seriously going to puke!!!   Beck comes out to thunderous applause and to the song "Uprising" by Muse which by the way,  they completely ripped off from the truth movement!! They rip off everything The Ron Paul Revolution does!    

The people are so freaking blinded by him!!   His face literally makes me want to vomit!! 

Sorry for the rant.   I guess I need to remind myself that Ron Paul won the straw poll afterall.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Epic win!

----------


## DjLoTi

Just looked on google news -
From Redstate: "Ron Paul and libertarians"
News article below that: "Ron Paul, a libertarian"

Libertarian, truther, racist, we are going to have to fight all of these things. Anything that doesn't call Ron Paul a conservative or constitutional conservative is going to confuse voters and discourage our movement.

----------


## clb09

YouTube - RON PAUL HIGH TIDE

----------


## Southron

This gives me hope that in a generation, when the establishment is dead or dying we might actually be the majority on the right at least.

----------


## undergroundrr

Can anybody explain what this "ACORN" thing is all about that keeps getting retweeted?

RT @daveweigel: BREAKING: ACORN steals 2010 CPAC straw poll for Ron Paul. DEVELOPING...

----------


## Vessol

I'm the happiest I've been in weeks

----------


## Flash

> Can anybody explain what this "ACORN" thing is all about that keeps getting retweeted?
> 
> RT @daveweigel: BREAKING: ACORN steals 2010 CPAC straw poll for Ron Paul. DEVELOPING...


They're retarded leave them alone. They're trying to use FUD to slander Ron Paul.

----------


## Matt Collins

> They rip off everything The Ron Paul Revolution does!


Sometimes plagiarism is the sincerest form of flattery 



.

----------


## phill4paul

> Sometimes plagiarism is the sincerest form of flattery 
> 
> 
> 
> .


  And the great thing is we have a lot of great minds. As quick as they claim something of ours it has already become a tired meme. 

  We of the revolution move with panther like reflexes.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL Neocons apoplectic on Twitter

----------


## The Patriot

This is a strong indicator of support for Ron Paul. Remember McCain got 34% in 2008 and ended up being the nominee. Mitt Romney won in 2007 and 2008 and landed the third most delegates. This is an important straw poll. While it might no predict a winner, it certainly predicts a contender and front runner for the nomination. It is a good starting point for the 2012 campaign and shows he has a strong base among conservative voters who make up most of the primary electorate.

----------


## libertygrl

> Sometimes plagiarism is the sincerest form of flattery 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's true I guess.  Too bad they can't copy our philosophy on a non-interventionist foreign policy!

----------


## Sic Semper Tyrannis

*Ron Paul 2012!!!!!!!*

----------


## AParadigmShift

> . . .your basic neocons.   I'm so sick of these guys, and so is America.





> Results...
> *80%* said size of government is most important to them.
> 9% said traditional values are most important.
> 7% said national security is most important.


Well, if these numbers mean anything (if they _actually_ translate into votes for candidates who mean to cut gov't both root _and_ branch without apology), then it looks like the neoconservative horde has used up its fifteen minutes of fame - _and then some_!

We'll see.

----------


## Vessol

People are twittering

"Beck/Paul 2012!"

...Ew.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Who is that douche on FNC right now that looked  like he was in pain when he announced Ron Paul won the straw  poll?





> That talking meat puppet on Fox looked like he was gonna cry when he announced it.





> FOX will  accuse us of rigging the poll any time  now.



YouTube - Ron Paul is driving Sean Hannity crazy
YouTube - Ron Paul Wins Fox Text Poll
YouTube - RON PAUL WINS FOX NEWS DEBATE TEXT POLL - SEAN SAYS NO AGAIN
YouTube - Ron Paul wins the text poll Fox says no. 10/27/07

----------


## Flash

> People are twittering
> 
> "Beck/Paul 2012!"
> 
> ...Ew.


At least the beckbots are beginning to appreciate Paul.

----------


## jabf2006

> This is a shocker. Rep. Ron Paul (R-Texas) wins the straw poll at the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) in D.C.
> 
> For Paul, this is huge, a major boost if indeed he wants to run for president. Though glasses of champagne will not be clinking at the Federal Reserve Board in Washington!
> 
> For conservatives, this creates a potential 2010 primary donnybrook if Paul chooses to run.
> 
> There have always been two strains of true populism in American politics. On the progressive side there are leaders such as Howard Dean. On the conservative side there are authentic conservatives such as Ron Paul. Neither President Barack Obama nor the banking and Wall Street Republicans are legitimate populists, and *Sarah Palin is a polyester populist compared to Ron Paul!*
> 
> Congratulations to Ron Paul for his stunning and well-earned victory at the conservative meeting. Paul is a true conservative in the classic sense who enriches our national debate and is respected by friends and foes alike.


From Brent Budowsky at The Hill.

----------


## Matt Collins

> We'll do it live!!


YouTube - Bill O'Reilly Flips Out

----------


## libertygrl

Check out the article and idiotic statements in the comments section from Red State:

This year, Ron Paul breaks Mitt Romneys winning streak. Clearly Romney realized he was not getting a good return on his investment of organizing voters to vote  a regular phenomenon among potential candidates.

2,395 CPAC registrants voted in the CPAC poll. Its the largest number of votes in CPAC straw polling history, but but less than 25% of the total turnout at CPAC.

48% of the votes cast were from students. 32% were from paying non-student individuals.

31% voted for Ron Paul. The crowd booed when it was announced.

22% voted for Mitt Romney.

7% voted for Sarah Palin.

6% for Tim Pawlenty

5% for Mike Pence

4% for Mike Huckabee and Newt Gingrich

2% for the actual 2012 GOP nominee, Mitch Daniels.

We can thank Ron Paul for showing just how worthless straw polls are.


COMMENTS:
Doc Holliday Saturday, February 20th at 6:00PM EST	 
it is a shame we dont have a libertarian-conservative candidate who doesnt have a screw loose.

Viet71 Saturday, February 20th at 6:05PM EST	
there is no perfect candidate.
Ill settle for one who is principled, honest, and dedicated to the Constitution.

Doc Holliday Saturday, February 20th at 6:09PM EST	 (link)
who is dedicated to America. We can no more retreat from the world and forfeit American Power, than we can give up the War on Terror. If we followed Pauls idea to pretend we are say, Latvia, the world would be much more dangerous and our Constitution would only be paper.

jeffreywturner Saturday, February 20th at 6:11PM EST	 
Now that the term retarded has been added to the official list of words we are not allowed to say (thanks to Sarah), are we no longer allowed to refer to Ron Pauls disciples as Paul-tards, or is that still OK?

If we can call them that anymore, does anyone care to suggest a new name?

I am thinking maybe Paulunatics or something along those lines.

http://www.redstate.com/erick/2010/0...tion/#comments

----------


## paulitics

Wow, Beck says I don't want to hear about your childhood, what are you going to do now?".   For the last 10 minutes, Glenn Beck has been talking about nothing other than his childhood.

----------


## torchbearer

> From Brent Budowsky at The Hill.


+1

----------


## clb09

ABC World News talking about it NOW.

"Ron Paul won today's Straw Poll..."
*
THANKS ABC NEWS!!*

----------


## RSLudlum

> Results...
> 
> n = 2395 registrants/voters (largest ever, 1757 last year, 48% student, 54% were 18-25 year old, male 64%, female 30% )
> 1/4 of people who went to CPAC voted in straw poll
> 
> 80% said size of government is most important to them.
> 9% said traditional values are most important.
> 7% said national security is most important.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link all of these results including the "most important" and other questions?

----------


## Chieppa1

Fox has it as a little link under Beck.

----------


## purplechoe



----------


## disorderlyvision

> ron paul and mitt romney are my two favorite republicans (for different reasons) so this is wonderful news!  I would love to see ron paul in mitt's cabinet if ron paul decides not to run or if he doesn't win.  Ron paul is a non-corrupt politician and his skills complement mitt romney quite a bit.  Maybe they can team up in the future?


*stfu & gtfo*

----------


## Roxi

http://washingtonindependent.com/772...ial-straw-poll

----------


## Epic

> Paul didn't speak to the group, unlike potential presidential candidates former Gov. Mitt Romney of Massachusetts and Gov. Tim Pawlenty of Minnesota.


-washington post

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...022002773.html

----------


## phill4paul

> *stfu & gtfo*


  Bad call. That'll get you a demotion on these boards.

----------


## raiha

Can't even bear to to look at Beck to see whether or not he has the decency to mention RP's stupendous win. Rush Limbaugh is his hero...HE got a mention. Did he mention RP or not? Gotta say, US crowd adulation spooks me. 
Has Beck shown his crocodile tears yet?

----------


## clb09

CBS EVENING NEWS:

"Ron Paul, the Texas Congressman, *BECAME THE LEADING CHOICE FOR CONSERVATIVES IN THE 2012 ELECTION CYCLE...*"

*Thanks CBS News!!!*

----------


## Flash

> ron paul and mitt romney are my two favorite republicans (for different reasons) so this is wonderful news! I would love to see ron paul in mitt's cabinet if ron paul decides not to run or if he doesn't win. Ron paul is a non-corrupt politician and his skills complement mitt romney quite a bit. Maybe they can team up in the future?


I know you like Romney and all but you should seriously consider another candidate. The number 1 issue for the GOP & Conservatives is health care. Thats what we're going to win elections on this year. 
In my state, Romney implemented a form of Obamacare in MA while he was in office. During the debate a moderator just has to ask Romney why he supported socialized health care as the Governor of MA and he'll be done.


Romney can't possibly win the Republican nomination.

----------


## Vessol

> Ron Paul and Mitt Romney are my two favorite republicans (for different reasons) so this is wonderful news!  I would love to see Ron Paul in Mitt's cabinet if Ron Paul decides not to run or if he doesn't win.  Ron Paul is a non-corrupt politician and his skills complement Mitt Romney quite a bit.  Maybe they can team up in the future?


Can you better explain why you like Mitt Romney?

----------


## AlexMerced

THis is the happiest day i've had ain awhile

----------


## phill4paul

> CBS EVENING NEWS:
> 
> "Ron Paul, the Texas Congressman, *BECAME THE LEADING CHOICE FOR CONSERVATIVES IN THE 2012 ELECTION CYCLE*"
> 
> *Thanks CBS News!!!*

----------


## libertygrl

Check out more stupid comments from the blog, RACE 4 2012. Are these people even AMERICANS???

WSU Says: 
February 20th, 2010 at 5:45 pm
“do we take ron paul seriously as a contender to be against obama?”
No, we disinvite Paul to all future events and cast out his lunatic supporters like the rats that they are.
—
“How was the CPAC straw poll a legitimate gauge even without the Paulbots?”
Because at this point, not a large enough % of the general population, or even Republican primary voters, are decided on, or dedicated enough to, one particular candidate to make those polls meaningful. They only tell us basically what we already know: that realtively equal camps have aligned behind the big three. Well, gee, thanks – but I already knew that.
The kinds of people at CPAC aren’t those likely to change their minds, and it would have given us an idea of how the Conservative organization is falling into place.

37. I have to admit this is funny also, because Ron Paul just made a poll that everyone used to think was serious into a complete joke.

still hurting in AZ Says: 
February 20th, 2010 at 5:54 pm
based on the boos in the room, there are a bunch (7.500) of people embarassed that they didn’t vote. Paul was not the choice of the room.

corep Says: 
February 20th, 2010 at 5:54 pm
i’m with TB Pablo and thunder. RP’s revolution- Kim kardashian included- just made this whole thing a laugher. I am thinking that the CPAC organizers are going to rethink this one. Too funny!

Tommy Boy Says: 
February 20th, 2010 at 5:55 pm
Whatever the SRLC does, it MUST keep Ron Paul off the straw poll.

----------


## disorderlyvision

> Bad call. That'll get you a demotion on these boards.


oh well, have fun with your romney and palin supporters

----------


## rp08orbust

I can't wait for Ron Paul to make the Iowa caucus a "laugher" too!!!!!!

----------


## LibertyMage

I just got back from CPAC and I am still decompressing...this is fantastic!

----------


## libertygrl

> THis is the happiest day i've had ain awhile


ME TOO!   And in some small way it's a step toward vindication after the way Ron Paul (and we supporters) were treated during the campaign!    Revolutions don't happen over night.

----------


## Vessol

I'm not blind enough where I can not see why someone would disagree with Ron Paul.

But some of these people vehemently HATE him. Why? What did Ron Paul do that they hate him so much?

----------


## libertygrl

The revolution lives: Ron Paul stormed to a big win in the CPAC presidential straw poll.

The libertarian hero -- whose faithful followers packed the hall for most of the conservative conference's three days -- took 31 percent of the vote. Mitt Romney, who had won the last three straw polls in a row, came in second, with 22 percent. Sarah Palin, who didn't show up to speak here, was third, with 7 percent. Tim Pawlenty -- who did show up -- was just behind her, at 6 percent. So was "undecided," which also got 6 percent. The other runners-up: Newt Gingrich, 4 percent; Mike Huckabee, 4 percent; Mitch Daniels, 2 percent; Rick Santorum, 2 percent; John Thune, 1 percent; Haley Barbour, 1 percent; write-in, 5 percent.

That didn't please the crowd in the ballroom as the results were announced -- the room booed loudly, and cheered wildly for Romney, Palin, Pawlenty and pretty much anyone who wasn't Paul.

Nearly 2,400 people cast ballots, out of about 10,000 CPAC attendees. More than half of them were between 18 and 25 years old. One other figure stood out: 2 percent of respondents said they approved of the job President Obama is doing, and 2 percent also said they had a favorable impression of both Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid. Presumably, they were joking. Or Democratic plants.

The results don't really mean much; as one GOP pollster told Salon just as CPAC started, "Winning a straw poll two years before Iowa, New Hampshire and the rest is the equivalent of being homecoming queen in high school. It's pretty neat and means you are popular right then, but it doesn't mean anything for the rest of your life."

And it mostly just shows that Paul, who has about as much chance of winning the GOP nomination in 2012 as Obama does, has a very devoted following among the conservative activists who flock to gatherings like this.

GOP pollster Tony Fabrizio, whose firm conducted the survey, did find that 53 percent of respondents were not satisfied with the possible field of candidates -- which only helps underscore the fact that 2012 is a long way off.

http://www.salon.com/politics/war_ro...r_room/feature

----------


## sluggo

> Check out more stupid comments from the blog, RACE 4 2012. Are these people even AMERICANS???
> 
> WSU Says: 
> February 20th, 2010 at 5:45 pm
> “do we take ron paul seriously as a contender to be against obama?”
> No, we disinvite Paul to all future events and cast out his lunatic supporters like the rats that they are.
> —
> “How was the CPAC straw poll a legitimate gauge even without the Paulbots?”
> Because at this point, not a large enough % of the general population, or even Republican primary voters, are decided on, or dedicated enough to, one particular candidate to make those polls meaningful. They only tell us basically what we already know: that realtively equal camps have aligned behind the big three. Well, gee, thanks – but I already knew that.
> ...


Please break that link.

No traffic for ignorant $#@!s.

----------


## clb09

> But some of these people vehemently HATE him. Why? What did Ron Paul do that they hate him so much?


Like dogs, the neocons and their lemmings are well trained. 

No Iraq or Afghan War = Retreat or Vietnam II

Cut Military Spending = Weakness or "The Terrorists Win"

plus they know that President Paul won't suddenly forget all of his campaign promises on January 22, 2013

----------


## angelatc

> Sometimes plagiarism is the sincerest form of flattery 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hate to agree, but Moses never made it into the promised land. Goldwater never got to be President.  Sometimes the leaders, especially philosophers, don't get to finish the race.    As long as they're copying us, we know they're watching and listening to us.

----------


## Matt Collins

> from Red State:
> 
> This year, Ron Paul breaks Mitt Romneys winning streak. Clearly Romney realized he was not getting a good return on his investment of organizing voters to vote  a regular phenomenon among potential candidates.
> 
> 2,395 CPAC registrants voted in the CPAC poll. Its the largest number of votes in CPAC straw polling history, but but less than 25% of the total turnout at CPAC.


Whatcha want to bet that next year CPAC will change the way the straw poll is conducted? 



.

----------


## liberalnurse

Can't stop smiling!!  "We will, We will ROCK YOU."  YESSSSSSSSSS

----------


## Matt Collins

> But some of these people vehemently HATE him. Why? What did Ron Paul do that they hate him so much?


The leaders hate him because he is a threat to their power and their base.

The followers of the leaders hate him because he challenges their worldview and knowledge base and makes them realize that they are not that intelligent.


.

----------


## angelatc

> In my state, Romney implemented a form of Obamacare in MA while he was in office. During the debate a moderator just has to ask Romney why he supported socialized health care as the Governor of MA and he'll be done.
> .


The last time this came up, either Ryan or Dan (I forget which one) specifically denied that Romney said he was a fan of mandates.  

Like Obamabots, they apparently see only what they want to see.

----------


## libertygrl

> I'm not blind enough where I can not see why someone would disagree with Ron Paul.
> 
> But some of these people vehemently HATE him. Why? What did Ron Paul do that they hate him so much?


I know!   All I can think of is that they are just regurgitating what they have heard from the mass media like FAUX NEWS.   They most likely have no clear understanding of the Constitution or the history of true Conservatism..

----------


## KramerDSP

Politico's main story is now "Boos as Ron Paul wins CPAC straw poll" with an unflattering picture of Ron that is intended to look like he is reacting to the boos in the crowd. Sickening.

The battles we saw in 2007 are emerging again, more blatant than ever. But I tell you this: This is millions and millions of dollars of free publicity, and just may be the first step towards making RP a household name if he isn't one already.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

everyone dont get to drunk!!!! 

all primetime sunday morning shows will talk about this!!!

wooohoooo

----------


## jabf2006

I gotta admit, sometimes while listening to Beck (and I avoid doing this as much as possible), its easy to forget he's a fraud. Its a shame such talent has been so wasted.

----------


## phill4paul

> oh well, have fun with your romney and palin supporters


  LOL.  Shall I point the way I have led you to this determination? I don't think any here would consider me a Romney or Palin supporter.

  I lead you down the path of antipathy towards me knowing full well your actions.

  Much like Beck would have lead you into emotional actions that would have won you the battle, yet cost you the war.

  And so BTW: You posted STFU & GTFO.

  I did the same the other day by saying..well.."enjoy mountaineering somewhere else"  in other terms to another forum member.

  I got brought up for it and just decided to pass it along.

  Yet, since you consider me un-patriotic and a sissy, you choose the path I knew you would.

  Quit being so easy to read.

----------


## RSLudlum

> everyone dont get to drunk!!!! 
> 
> all primetime sunday morning shows will talk about this!!!
> 
> wooohoooo



LMAO...Your warning may be a little late.

----------


## catdd

> Politico's main story is now "Boos as Ron Paul wins CPAC straw poll" with an unflattering picture of Ron that is intended to look like he is reacting to the boos in the crowd. Sickening.


Damage control working feverishly to regain public support.

----------


## clb09

> I gotta admit, sometimes while listening to Beck (and I avoid doing this as much as possible), its easy to forget he's a fraud. Its a shame such talent has been so wasted.


Change "Beck" to "Obama" and its the same thing...

YouTube - Hypnotism Facts : How to Hypnotize People When You Speak

YouTube - Obama's Hypnosis Techniques (Hope-nosis)

YouTube - Glen Beck Hypnosis, Brainwashing or Plain fainting

----------


## TXcarlosTX

YEAH!!!!!! im so happy, tomorrow im going to see debra medina!!!

YouTube - Birdman ft.Lil Wayne Pop Bottles (Dirty)

----------


## Shinerxx

Apparently they have not learned that marginalizing our victory only makes us stronger and more determined.

----------


## jabf2006

> Change "Beck" to "Obama" and its the same thing...
> 
> YouTube - Hypnotism Facts : How to Hypnotize People When You Speak
> 
> YouTube - Obama's Hypnosis Techniques (Hope-nosis)
> 
> YouTube - Glen Beck Hypnosis, Brainwashing or Plain fainting


Nah, I honestly never found Obama to be a great speaker. Beck addresses a lot of my core beliefs and does so passionately, and although I never trusted him, I always held back attacking him just in case. His attack on Medina certainly solidified my position on him though.

----------


## Kalashnikov Josh

Ron Paul for President in 2012!

----------


## clb09

CNN talking about Ron Paul right NOW.

----------


## Cowlesy



----------


## purplechoe

Beck got a lot of applause...

I couldn't watch that lunatic.. a minute into it I started getting nauseous and couldn't handle listening to this former meth addict. If anybody is still a fan of this guy I question your mental capacity you're no friend of mine or liberty and never will be.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> CNN talking about Ron Paul right NOW.


i thought it was fair. good segment

----------


## AParadigmShift

> What did Ron Paul do that they hate him so much?


He speaks truth to power.

----------


## Roxi

google trends lists "ron paul  straw poll" as number 1 on the list of hot topics

----------


## paulitics

I am really proud of the youth today.  Good job organizing.   Who here thinks we can win the Iowa straw poll?

----------


## catdd

Originally Posted by Vessol  View Post
What did Ron Paul do that they hate him so much?"

They are in a state of ignorance and know not what they do.

----------


## Roxi

http://content.usatoday.com/communit...l-straw-poll/1

----------


## clb09

> i thought it was fair. good segment


Gotta disagree...

At the end of the segment the dailybeast.com guy ruled out Paul because of his anti-war stance. 

He.....Sucks.

----------


## KramerDSP

The first comment from the excellent The Hill blog post:




> Of all the Republican party potential candidates, only Ron Paul and Collin Powell are fit to be President. All others are southern slingblade type snakehandlers and religious fanatics whom I would never consider giving my vote to.
> 
> BY Martine Fair on 02/20/2010 at 19:03"


So the folks that only like the Colin Powell type of Republicans now have Ron Paul in that tiny umbrella. Interesting. It's amazing how much has changed since the 2007 debates.

----------


## boethius27

I can already picture Wolf Blitzer shaking his head in disbelief.  Hah!

----------


## TroySmith

> Beck got a lot of applause...
> 
> I couldn't watch that lunatic.. a minute into it I started getting nauseous and couldn't handle listening to this former meth addict. If anybody is still a fan of this guy I question your mental capacity you're no friend of mine or liberty and never will be.


He praised Calvin Coolidge and showed the Depression of 1920 as an example on how to deal with economic downturns. He criticized both parties, Teddy Roosevelt and Woodrow Wilson. He referred to Progressiveness as a "cancer".


Perhaps you should question your own mental capacity.

----------


## purplechoe

http://content.usatoday.com/communit...l-straw-poll/1

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2...ac-straw-poll/

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/the...l?wprss=thefix

http://www.examiner.com/x-5738-Polit...a-large-margin

----------


## torchbearer

> The first comment from the excellent The Hill blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> So the folks that only like the Colin Powell type of Republicans now have Ron Paul in that tiny umbrella. Interesting. It's amazing how much has changed since the 2007 debates.


if this is true- we may have the numbers to put up a good fight in the presidential primaries.

----------


## BuddyRey

I'n away from TV right now.  How is the coverage?

----------


## coyote_sprit

> Bad call. That'll get you a demotion on these boards.


"Truth is treason in the empire of lies," telling a Romney supporter like it is, is always a good call.

----------


## AuH20

> He praised Calvin Coolidge and showed the 1920 as an example on how to deal with economic downturns. He criticized both parties, Teddy Roosevelt and Woodrow Wilson. He referred to Progressiveness as a "cancer".
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should question your own mental capacity.


His speech was basically a call for Ron Paul.  Beck also added that we have no obligation to promote democracy abroad and that the exercising of our timeless constitutional principles will be the best promotion of democracy.

----------


## purplechoe

> He praised Calvin Coolidge and showed the 1920 as an example on how to deal with economic downturns. He criticized both parties, Teddy Roosevelt and Woodrow Wilson. He referred to Progressiveness as a "cancer".
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should question your own mental capacity.


Listen, if this was the sixties you would be a Buckley fan, keep praising the neocons so that you keep showing your true colors and we know who the true enemy is.. you!

----------


## Flash

> I'n away from TV right now.  How is the coverage?


CNN was talking about it, giving fair coverage. Very negative towards Beck too .
Fox was just talking about it too and the smug male reporter (forget his name) was saying these polls are in no way scientific.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> Gotta disagree...
> 
> At the end of the segment the dailybeast.com guy ruled out Paul because of his anti-war stance. 
> 
> He.....Sucks.



thats normal. i looked at how they tried to tie together paul/glenn. i know we dont like it, but its true. beck in his speech talked about not spreading democracy with war/nation building but with example.

----------


## aravoth



----------


## phill4paul

> "Truth is treason in the empire of lies," telling a Romney supporter like it is, is always a good call.


  How about a truther? A birther?  A Bircher?

----------


## catdd

> I can already picture Wolf Blitzer shaking his head in disbelief.  Hah!


And Hannity is trying to figure out how we managed to rig the poll.

----------


## clb09

> Perhaps you should question your own mental capacity.


Sorry, TroySmith...but purplechoe is right.

----------


## Vessol

Is the war really that important to Republicans? When we are in such economic times?

----------


## clb09

> Is the war really that important to Republicans? When we are in such economic times?


YouTube - George Carlin - We Like War

----------


## phill4paul

> if this is true- we may have the numbers to put up a good fight in the presidential primaries.


  I agree with your post. I agree w/ your Twain sig. However, your alien avatar still creeps me out.

----------


## purplechoe

> His speech was basically a call for Ron Paul.  Beck also added that we have no obligation to promote democracy abroad and that the exercising of our timeless constitutional principles will be the best promotion of democracy.


but we must bomb Iran now and The Patriot Act will protect us and the bailout is not nearly big enough... can you spell credibility?

I've been reading your nonsense on this site long enough to know that your opinion has very little credibility around here.

----------


## Roxi

> Ron Paul and Mitt Romney are my two favorite republicans (for different reasons) so this is wonderful news!  I would love to see Ron Paul in Mitt's cabinet if Ron Paul decides not to run or if he doesn't win.  Ron Paul is a non-corrupt politician and his skills complement Mitt Romney quite a bit.  Maybe they can team up in the future?


glad to have you! and thanks for posting this comment on the MR blog



> I dont think booing was appropriate. Its not like Ron Paul did anything wrong. In fact, he would make a fine addition to Mitts cabinet in 2012. It was heartening to hear the uproarious cheering for Mitt though. Back to Paul, I have a lot of respect for him. He doesnt let lobbyists influence him and he speaks him mind and presents his views to the best of his ability. I dont agree with him on everything, but I respect him. Either way, Mitt 2012! Its time to Bring America Back!

----------


## coyote_sprit

> How about a truther? A birther?  A Bircher?


Those are open to debate, it's cemented however that Romney is a $#@!nut. He should quit his political career and promote Just for Men.

----------


## Natalie

This is so exciting!!!!!!!!  I'm going to order a "Ron Paul 2012" bumper sticker right now!!

----------


## Chibioz

Amazing amazing numbers! 33%!



Edit: Apparently it was 31%. 

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## phill4paul

> Those are open to debate, it's cemented however that Romney is a $#@!nut. He should quit his political career and promote Just for Men.


 LOL. The post was about forum policy. Mitt never had to pay an tax for his home tanning treatments.

----------


## LibertyMage

Thanks to all the Campaign for Liberty members who attended.  We had a huge showing.

----------


## JoshLowry

Yes, please do keep it civil.  Guidelines apply even on days of celebration.

I just want to shake Ron's hand and tell him that he deserves it.

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## Endgame

snip

----------


## nobody's_hero

Check out google trends:

http://www.google.com/trends

"Ron Paul straw poll" is #3 under Hot Topics

----------


## Vessol

> i thought it was fair. good segment





> Check out google trends:
> 
> http://www.google.com/trends
> 
> "Ron Paul straw poll" is #3 under Hot Topics


Let's get it above the stupid Tiger Woods crap and I'll be in the sky.

----------


## clb09

MILLIONS OF INFLUENTIAL BLOGGERS AND ASSIGNMENT EDITORS ACROSS THE GLOBE PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO WHATS TRENDING ON GOOGLE...THIS IS BIG TIME, PEOPLE!!

http://www.google.com/trends/hottren...2010-2-20&sa=X






> cpac straw poll
> 
> Hotness: Volcanic

----------


## FrankRep

*Free Republic.com freaks out about Ron Paul winning!*

Ron Paul Wins Presidential Straw Poll at CPAC
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2455858/posts

----------


## AdamT

To get into the grand ball room you had to have a diamond pass. Most of us didn't have those passes. If you were in the lobby area the applause and cheers were deafening. RP chant. Very happy here. We won and they have to accept it.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Let's get it above the stupid Tiger Woods crap and I'll be in the sky.


I've not seen any news today. I'd kind of like to know what Tiger Woods got himself into now, but then, I really don't care, because Ron Paul is bigger news.

----------


## clb09

This photo is on abcnews.com FRONT PAGE:



The Headline:




> CONSERVATIVES' PICK: Ron Paul for President 2012

----------


## sluggo

Man oh man how I love to hear the statist warhawks cry.

----------


## AuH20

> but we must bomb Iran now and The Patriot Act will protect us and the bailout is not nearly big enough... can you spell credibility?
> 
> I've been reading your nonsense on this site long enough to know that your opinion has very little credibility around here.


Nonsense is in the eye of the beholder. Secondly, are you going to label me a neocon? I'm waiting.  5,4,3,2........

----------


## Flash

On another conservative forum I mentioned RP in a positive light (the discussion was CPAC) and got this in return:




> Been down the road, don't really care.
> 
> What don't you understand?
> 
> THIS IS NOT A LIBERTARIAN FORUM!  GO FYND ONE TO POST ON!
> 
> GO CANVASS YOUR LIBERTARIAN CANDIDATES THERE!
> 
> GO SUGGEST ADVOCATING LEGALYZING DRUGS AS YOU HAVE BEFORE!
> ...

----------


## KramerDSP

Post #13 from Dr. Blue at Politico

"Congratulations RP, new leader of the Conservatives... didn't see that one coming.... and neither did the neocons."

In the long run, will today be remembered as the equivalent of November 5th, 2007, when we look at things in the grand scheme in terms of overall impact? I think so.

But if he wins the Iowa Straw Poll, this thing goes supernova. Bank it.

----------


## KramerDSP

What do you think Gibbs reaction will be when asked about the CPAC Straw Poll results at the next White House briefing? That'll be interesting.

----------


## Vessol

> This photo is on abcnews.com FRONT PAGE:
> 
> 
> 
> The Headline:


I hope to see this headline in early 2012..

----------


## clb09

Top of Front Page on Google News...

Don't let them tell you that this is not big.

This is the beginning of the 2012 Revolution.

----------


## catdd

> *Free Republic.com freaks out about Ron Paul winning!*
> 
> Ron Paul Wins Presidential Straw Poll at CPAC
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2455858/posts


The neocons are now saying that CPAC is a worthless poll just because they lost.
It sucks when someone pulls the rug out from under you like that, huh?

----------


## sluggo

> What do you think Gibbs reaction will be when asked about the CPAC Straw Poll results at the next White House briefing? That'll be interesting.


I'll be shocked if he even mentions it.

Dr. Paul is the man who makes Barry look like the war-mongering fraud that he is. Acknowledging RP incriminates the bossman.

----------


## Vessol

It's even on the front page of CNN

"Ron Paul gets surprise CPAC straw poll victory"

and MSNBC

"Ron Paul wins presidential straw poll at conservative conference. "

But not Fox?

Wtf?

----------


## 2young2vote

When can we expect a comment from Ron about this?

Me, My mom, My dad,, my step-dad, My room mate, Friend 1, Friend 2, are just a few people i know for sure would vote for him.  With some talking, i could get my grandma and grandpa to vote for him too.  When i wear my Ron Paul hat around campus i get some "Ron Paul?  F*** yeah!!!"s so i know i'm not alone.  Honestly, i think he would have a better chance than Romney or Palin to defeat Obama.  I saw a comment on Yahoo news about this complaining that he wouldn't get the young peoples vote...i think he is more likely to get the young peoples vote than anyone else's.

The neo-con republicans aren't going to vote for Obama, so if ron gets the Republican nomination then we can expect their votes, even if they aren't happy about it.  Just get your phones ready to defend Ron on Hannity and Limbaugh and Beck.

----------


## nayjevin

YouTube - What if... v2

YouTube - Evanescence meets Ron Paul

YouTube - For Liberty Trailer - Let It Not Be Said We Did Nothing

----------


## paulitics

I think this is big for us!  Who cares what the media says. 

Ron Paul perked up when he saw that the "revolution is very much alive and well".    I think we all know what this means in relation to Ron Paul 2012.

----------


## Flash

Wow i just got banned from a conservative political forum for sticking up for Ron Paul in a thread titled "The Official I hate Ron Paul Thread." It feels like 2007.

----------


## mczerone

> CBS EVENING NEWS:
> 
> "Ron Paul, the Texas Congressman, *BECAME THE LEADING CHOICE FOR CONSERVATIVES IN THE 2012 ELECTION CYCLE...*"
> 
> *Thanks CBS News!!!*


I'm not done with the thread yet - but I'm so happy that a news agency actually reported the truth:


*RON PAUL IS OFFICIALLY THE LEADING CONTENDER FOR 2012*

----------


## Vessol

> Wow i just got banned from a conservative political forum for sticking up for Ron Paul in a thread titled "The Official I hate Ron Paul Thread." It feels like 2007.


Glad to see the first amendment is well respected.

----------


## catdd

> I'm not done with the thread yet - but I'm so happy that a news agency actually reported the truth:
> 
> 
> *RON PAUL IS OFFICIALLY THE LEADING CONTENDER FOR 2012*


Yep, they can cry and whine and bitch and moan all they want, but they can't take that away.

----------


## Ron_Paul_Knows

> This photo is on abcnews.com FRONT PAGE:


Here is the whole thing. A beautiful sight!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Fox News really made hay out of the booing. Sounded like they even played around with the audio. SOS with them.

----------


## jabf2006

> Glad to see the first amendment is well respected.


I'm sorry, but I hate this mis-use of the first amendment. The first amendment protects you from the government limiting free speech. The owner of a forum has every right to ban you if they do not like what you're saying, or for any reason actually. It has nothing to do with free speech.

----------


## Lafayette

> Wow i just got banned from a conservative political forum for sticking up for Ron Paul in a thread titled "The Official I hate Ron Paul Thread." It feels like 2007.



Its an almost impossible task to get through to these neo-cons.
The are  so brain washed by the MSM hit pieces an so full of fear and hate of terrorist and Muslims there is no point.

To them Paul is just a white flag waving pot smoker.

----------


## purplechoe

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010...raw-poll-cpac/

----------


## Vessol

> I'm sorry, but I hate this mis-use of the first amendment. The first amendment protects you from the government limiting free speech. The owner of a forum has every right to ban you if they do not like what you're saying, or for any reason actually. It has nothing to do with free speech.


I know this. But respecting the first amendment also means to respect what a person has to say regardless.

----------


## jabf2006

> I know this. But respecting the first amendment also means to respect what a person has to say regardless.


Nope. The two are not connected.

----------


## Flash

> I'm sorry, but I hate this mis-use of the first amendment. The first amendment protects you from the government limiting free speech. The owner of a forum has every right to ban you if they do not like what you're saying, or for any reason actually. It has nothing to do with free speech.


Of course. But silencing dissent isn't doing any good for the Conservative movement overall.

----------


## Vessol

> Nope. The two are not connected.


Fine. Then let me correct myself.

"I'm glad that the essence of free speech and the respect of other opinions are so valued there "

----------


## pcosmar

> Of course. But silencing dissent isn't doing any good for the Conservative movement overall.


Likely not.
but was that a Conservative forum or a Neo-conservative Forum. 

That may explain things.

----------


## jabf2006

> Of course. But silencing dissent isn't doing any good for the Conservative movement overall.


I completely agree.

----------


## jabf2006

> Fine. Then let me correct myself.
> 
> "I'm glad that the essence of free speech and the respect of other opinions are so valued there "


Thank you

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL, I dug on a neocon for hating Ron Paul that she must hate the Constitution, and she twitter-listed me under "complete lunatics"

----------


## Dr.3D

Snip

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Fox news and Romney can suck it!

But so can all of you that doubted Ron Paul's chances in 2012.

We've had our rest, now it's time for action. We don't need to wait for marching orders, we know what do. Let's be about it. And thank you to all those that never stopped for a split second and have continued campaigning, your efforts have not gone unnoticed.

----------


## speciallyblend

the only way i see putting a republican in the white house is Ron Paul 2012, if they/we fail to nominate Ron Paul . Then i will be looking elsewhere to vote. I cannot trust the corrupt big gov neo-con republicans ever. they better clean house and wake up if they want to win. the other option is alienate themselves!!!  
RON PAUL 2012

----------


## KCIndy

Wow!!

The story is holding strong at the TOP of Google News!!

CNN's is in the lead at the moment...




> (CNN) -- US Rep. Ron Paul, R-Texas, a stalwart foe of government spending, won a blowout victory Saturday in the annual Conservative Political Action Conference presidential straw poll.



*GO RON GO!!!*

----------


## jabf2006

I love how some articles reporting on the win put the word "unofficial"...as if it would be possible for the straw poll to be any more official.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*WooHoo!* ...1,423 Articles!!!

----------


## dito

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_14440766

----------


## clb09

From that OTHER forum:




> Its about time to start one, these Paultards are invading the nets.
> 
> I dislike Ron Paul because he is hypocritical. He claims to want freedom, but would have left the 50 million Iraqis to live under a brutal dictatorship. He believes that we should blame ourselves for every national security issue. We are good, the enemy is evil, and the majority of the world would agree with me. Ron Paul only opposes the USAPatriot Act and the department of homeland security, sounds to me like he opposes your right to be free. Furthermore, he was supported by Mel Gibson's father in the '08 campaign. Mel Gibson's father and Mel Gibson for that matter are a bunch of nazis who aren't smart.
> 
> No, Rhand Paul is the GOP front-runner for the U.S. Senate from Kentucky. If he gets the nomination, the democratic candidate will actually be more conservative. Ron Paul and his son are liberal on foreign policy.


We need ideas to get through to these people...today's idiot can be tomorrow's enlightened conservative.

----------


## purplechoe

*Pundits Quickly Dismiss Ron Paul Straw-Poll Win*

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/opini...-Poll-Win-2599

----------


## youngbuck

*Yes!  Woohoo!*

----------


## Flash

> *Pundits Quickly Dismiss Ron Paul Straw-Poll Win*
> 
> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/opini...-Poll-Win-2599


Such reliable non-biased sources too. Erick Erickson and Little Green Footballers.

----------


## Roxi

> On another conservative forum I mentioned RP in a positive light (the discussion was CPAC) and got this in return:


i would have responded with: "learn to spell and/or type correctly and I might take you seriously"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Romney's Speech sucked... all about Terrorism and Bombing.... NEOCON nonsense.

Here's USAToday's  page:  http://content.usatoday.com/communit...l-straw-poll/1

----------


## devil21

Big win for RP and a big congrats to all of the Revolution!  Ron's message is powerful but it is We The People that have gotten this movement to this point and we will continue beyond.


Note to the GOP:

Keep ignoring, marginalizing, and sabotaging the Revolution at your own peril. 

WE ARE NOT GOING AWAY!

----------


## Dr.3D

> From that OTHER forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ron Paul only opposes the USAPatriot Act and the department of homeland security, sounds to me like he opposes your right to be free.
> 			
> ...


I have to wonder about these people.  Where to they get the idea that the USAPatriot Act  or the Department of Homeland Security, makes anybody more free?

If anything, those two things only serve the government in taking away our liberties.

----------


## messana

OH NO How could this have happened?!?! Maybe if Giuliani mentioned 9/11 a couple more times....

----------


## devil21

> I have to wonder about these people.  Where to they get the idea that the USAPatriot Act  or the Department of Homeland Security, makes anybody more free?
> 
> If anything, those two things only serve the government in taking away our liberties.


That whole "Freedom is not free" nonsense from the GWB days.  War is peace, ignorance is strength, taxation is prosperity, etc.  Typical Orwellian doublespeak and unfortunately, I do not have much faith that the average Republican voter can overcome their lack of knowledge and see how foolish such slogans are.

----------


## cswake

I love how every article has a blurb that the results are not representative, not scientific, etc.

ABC News reporting on 2010 Straw Poll:
http://blogs.abcnews.com/thenote/201...traw-poll.html

ABC News reporting on 2009 Straw Poll:
http://blogs.abcnews.com/thenote/200...-tops-pal.html

Funny how they leave out the unscientific part in the 2009 article...

----------


## catdd

> That whole "Freedom is not free" nonsense from the GWB days.  War is peace, ignorance is strength, taxation is prosperity, etc.  Typical Orwellian doublespeak and unfortunately, I do not have much faith that the average Republican voter can overcome their lack of knowledge and see how foolish such slogans are.


+1

----------


## Roxi

> This is so exciting!!!!!!!!  I'm going to order a "Ron Paul 2012" bumper sticker right now!!


justin stout's site has them for 2$ or 75cents each in bulk

http://revolutionarsenal.com/

----------


## freedom-maniac

This is a great day for America! I haven't hung out on these forums since early 2008, and I heard this news and was overwhelmed.

RON PAUL 2012!

----------


## silus

Mitt Romney is a slickster that will say damn near anything to get elected.  Probably the most untrustworthy frontrunner.  But I do have to say he is the republicans best shot of getting elected.  As far as putting this country on the right path, that is something else entirely.

----------


## Roxi

> *WooHoo!* ...1,423 Articles!!!


5,785 now!!!

----------


## Flash

http://hotair.com/archives/2010/02/2...cpac/#comments

HOT Air going nuts.

----------


## DjLoTi

> WE ARE NOT GOING AWAY!


x5

----------


## Ron_Paul_Knows

Fox News downplays victory

YouTube - Ron Paul Wins CPAC's 2012 Presidential Straw Poll

----------


## Vessol

> justin stout's site has them for 2$ or 75cents each in bulk


Link me bro

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> I love how every article has a blurb that the results are not representative, not scientific, etc.
> 
> ABC News reporting on 2010 Straw Poll:
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/thenote/201...traw-poll.html
> 
> ABC News reporting on 2009 Straw Poll:
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/thenote/200...-tops-pal.html
> 
> Funny how they leave out the unscientific part in the 2009 article...


Interesting. I will be watching BOTH of those topics closely as ABC's Censorship of Ron Paul and comments about him was how I first came to learn about my all time hero. I posted a link too thier own reports that show they normally consider CPAC to be the leading indicator until Ron Paul won it.

----------


## angelatc

My husband told me that he read that the CPAC organizers were literally chasing down the reporters to make sure they heard the booing in the Beck crowd.  I can't find the article though...but I can't imagine DH would lie to me. 

I noticed they point out that the "only" 2400 people voted this year without mentioning that it's the largest number of votes they've ever had.

----------


## jabf2006

> Fox News downplays victory 
> 
> YouTube - Ron Paul Wins CPAC's 2012 Presidential Straw Poll


He got over 2900 votes not 2400

----------


## parocks

Way to go Ron Paul!!!

----------


## DjLoTi

> My husband told me that he read that the CPAC organizers were literally chasing down the reporters to make sure they heard the booing in the Beck crowd.  I can't find the article though...but I can't imagine DH would lie to me.


I saw that article too, I think it was on politico?

BTW thanks for posting that FOX video!!! Yeah they talked a lil stuff but I didn't actually think it was that bad!!! I'm so excited ahh!!! =)

Also welcome back to the 2008 member! It is nice to hear your story! =)

----------


## Matt Collins

> Fox News downplays victory YouTube - Ron Paul Wins CPAC's 2012 Presidential Straw Poll




Interesting how the anchor girl at the end of the segment says "he has one of the most well put together organization that follows a politician I've ever seen" 

Geeze... they still don't get it. There is no top-down centralized organization really. 



Also in that segment they misspelled Congressman as "Gongressman"  - did anyone else catch that?




.

----------


## jabf2006

That Paul is energizing young conservatives is the story here. The MSM is completely missing it.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Such reliable non-biased sources too. Erick Erickson and Little Green Footballers.


Erick Erickson has backed Rand I believe.




.

----------


## Sic Semper Tyrannis

> This is a great day for America! I haven't hung out on these forums since early 2008, and I heard this news and was overwhelmed.
> 
> RON PAUL 2012!


Welcome back!!! You should stick around!

----------


## Working Poor

I am ecstatic good good news!! YES!! Run Ron Run!

----------


## silus

Ron Paul CNN Article on front page of GOOGLE News.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/02/...eeting/?hpt=T1

----------


## Endgame

> Its an almost impossible task to get through to these neo-cons.
> The are  so brain washed by the MSM hit pieces an so full of fear and hate of terrorist and Muslims there is no point.
> 
> To them Paul is just a white flag waving pot smoker.


This. I've spent a lot of time around conservative forums and family members and I have a pretty good idea of how they think.

The wars are one of the most important issues for most conservatives. Some of them like to bitch about the government, but all it takes to get them to go along with total government is to appeal to their inherent religious zeal, bigotry and paranoia. The Israeli puppets that they trust to think for them do everything to perpetuate this.

Make war on some brown people with a weird religion, and turn their paranoia which should be directed at the power structure in this country at the same brown people, and they'll go along with anything. Even with Obama continuing the Bush foreign policy, they're blind. Their pundits spin it as "Obama isn't doing enough and wants us to lose." to keep them locked in the frame. They would say this even while Israeli aircraft are refueling at airbases in Iraq.

They seriously believe that we'll somehow "win" in Iraq and Afghanistan if we just throw a few more hundreds of billions at the defense contractors and that brown people will be too afraid to ever $#@! with us again. Some are even sick enough to believe that these wars are for the extermination of Muslims from the planet, and that is how it has been sold to them.

----------


## AuH20

> This. I've spent a lot of time around conservative forums and family members and I have a pretty good idea of how they think.
> 
> The wars are one of the most important issues for most conservatives. Some of them like to bitch about the government, but all it takes to get them to go along with total government is to appeal to their inherent religious zeal, bigotry and paranoia. The Israeli puppets that they trust to think for them do everything to perpetuate this.
> 
> Make war on some brown people with a weird religion, and turn their paranoia which should be directed at the power structure in this country at the same brown people, and they'll go along with anything. Even with Obama continuing the Bush foreign policy, they're blind. Their pundits spin it as "Obama isn't doing enough and wants us to lose." to keep them locked in the frame. They would say this even while Israeli aircraft are refueling at airbases in Iraq.
> 
> They seriously believe that we'll somehow "win" in Iraq and Afghanistan and that brown people will be too afraid to ever $#@! with us again. Some are even sick enough to believe that these wars are for the extermination of Muslims from the planet, and that is how it has been sold to them.


You're missing a crucial element. Some of them have skin in the game, so to speak, in that they have family members overseas. To criticize these  campaigns, would be admitting that their loved ones are wasting their time on a lost cause. That's where alot of their acrimony comes from, aside from some of the superficial causes you listed. Secondly, you're overlooking the psychologically traumatic effects of 9/11. To ignore that would be folly on your part. On the other hand, I can't blame them for being angry at jihadists, but to spend so much revenue and manpower on such an insignificant 'enemy' is truly counterproductive.

----------


## KCIndy

> My husband told me that he read that the CPAC organizers were literally chasing down the reporters to make sure they heard the booing in the Beck crowd.  I can't find the article though...but I can't imagine DH would lie to me. 
> 
> I noticed they point out that the "only" 2400 people voted this year without mentioning that it's the largest number of votes they've ever had.



Right here:

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0210/33225.html




> CPAC organizers were plainly embarrassed by the results, which could reduce the perceived impact of a contest that was once thought to offer a window into which White House hopefuls were favored by movement conservatives.
> 
> A spokesman for the conference *rushed over to reporters following the announcement to make sure they had heard the unmistakable boos* when the screen first showed Paul had won the straw poll.


I posted a rather PO'ed rant about it in a different thread.  I mean, WTF????

----------


## libertarian4321

I laughed my ass off when they announced Ron had won.  The woman on CNN who reported it sounded like she was in shock.

----------


## TC95

> The straw poll is not binding -- and not necessarily a good forecaster, given that in 2008, John McCain went on to take the party's nomination over Romney.





> Just had to throw that in there...


That's how they console themselves. They just keep telling themselves, "It's not binding.  It's not binding.  It's not binding."

----------


## seeker4sho

> Thanks.  I can't imagine it would be the Demint supporters, or even Mike Pence.   I'm thinking stodgy old, entrenched guys that offended by Ron Paul's views of limited government - those itching for a war with Iran, your basic neocons.   I'm so sick of these guys, and so is America.  Whether they are Newt GIngrich or Romney, who knows, but it was very disrespectful to someone who is bridging the gap between young and old.  There is no way the republicans can win without the youth.


Their numbers are dwindling. The hardcore neocons are dying off and the more moderate ones have seen the writing on the wall. Thank God for our young Ron Paul Republicans -- they are the future of America.

BTW: Beck's speech was rambling and incoherent at times. How anyone can take him serious is beyond me.

----------


## LibertyForever

RON PAUL 2012!!

YouTube - Strivfe - Third Eye Cypher

----------


## StateofTrance

Amazing, Amazing, Amazing

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Hey Mitt...I'm really happy for you

And Imma let you finish

But Ron Paul has the best message of all time! - the best message of ALL TIME!

----------


## DjLoTi

> Hey Mitt...I'm really happy for you
> 
> And Imma let you finish
> 
> But Ron Paul has the best message of all time! - the best message of ALL TIME!


hahaha.. AHHH!!!! LMAFO hahahahhaha.....

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Links!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## awake

What a day...

----------


## angelatc

http://twitter.com/#search?q=Paul%20...20Straw%20Poll Trending #1 on Twitter USA

----------


## DjLoTi

> http://twitter.com/#search?q=Paul%20...20Straw%20Poll Trending #1 on Twitter USA


Wow, we didn't even have twitter in 2007, did we? If we did, no one ever hardly used it. It's blown up since then. What u know bout that #RonPaul???? =)

----------


## Bruno

msm wanted Palin to win and she only got 7% .   lol

----------


## Matt Collins

> msm wanted Palin to win and she only got 7% .   lol


She refused to show up.... there is some speculation that she didn't want to be tied to the JBS types... but that is pure speculation.


.

----------


## Endgame

> You're missing a crucial element. Some of them have skin in the game, so to speak, in that they have family members overseas. To criticize these  campaigns, would be admitting that their loved ones are wasting their time on a lost cause. That's where alot of their acrimony comes from, aside from some of the superficial causes you listed.


I really would like to say to them "Guess what, sometimes people die for bull$#@!. The world sucks." but that wouldn't make me many friends. I even have one that is even about to deploy to Afghanistan.




> Secondly, you're overlooking the psychologically traumatic effects of 9/11. To ignore that would be folly on your part. On the other hand, I can't blame them for being angry at jihadists, but to spend so much revenue and manpower on such an insignificant 'enemy' is truly counterproductive.


I'd also say it's well beyond time to get the $#@! over 9/11, unless you or someone you knew was actually there. I can't say I was very "traumatized" by it as a suburban teenager, though all the sheep around me living in the same or greater level of comfort loved pretending they were. A couple thousand people, two skyscrapers, four airplanes... If it wasn't such a propaganda coup for those in power, we'd have just rebuilt and moved on by now. PNAC wished for a "Pearl Harbor-like event" to use as their excuse for anything a couple years before and they got it.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Hey Mitt...I'm really happy for you
> 
> And Imma let you finish
> 
> But Ron Paul has the best message of all time! - the best message of ALL TIME!


Can someone PLEASE get on this photoshop!

Maybe Kanye and Mitt at CPAC/some debate

----------


## CGeoffrion

Wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo roooooonnnnnn paaaaullllllllllllllllll 2012!!!!

----------


## 2young2vote

YES! and in the coming election i will be old enough to vote (i am now).  He will 100% be getting my vote whether or not he runs.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The leaders hate him because he is a threat to their power and their base.
> 
> The followers of the leaders hate him because he challenges their worldview and knowledge base and makes them realize that they are not that intelligent.
> 
> 
> .


That ^^^

----------


## xd9fan

All I can say is.......Ron Paul keeps winning the inside polls and the party picks losers for the last 2 elections......gee a patttern here.

neocons are going to have to realize if they want to win elections.....they must embrace liberty.

But they wont......they will mis-read the coming 2010 elections as pro-neocon
(they will win just because they are not Obamas party....thats it)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> BTW: Beck's speech was rambling and incoherent at times. How anyone can take him serious is beyond me.


And that was different from other times, how?

----------


## Flash

Is it true Beck called Teddy Roosevelt a socialist?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://hotair.com/archives/2010/02/2...cpac/#comments
> 
> HOT Air going nuts.


That was fun.

Those loons are coming unhinged.

Apoplectic, even.

----------


## lx43

Congraduations to all those Patriots who attended the CPAC meeting on our win!!!!

----------


## nayjevin

> That Paul is energizing young conservatives is the story here. The MSM is completely missing it.


Conservative is too narrow a term for this melting pot movement.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Twitterwars:  lost 3 followers, gained 5, and made 2 Neocons stop and rethink their place in the universe.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Its pretty cool, if you go to google news and just type in the letter "r" the first result that pops up is Ron Paul.

----------


## RoamZero

Looks like drudge finally updated with the news. Wondered how long it would take, now I wonder how long he'll keep the news up there :P

----------


## Agorism

Somehow we need to get Ron Paul included in the SRLC coming up in April.

It's annoying that they wouldn't invite the CPAC winner...

----------


## Agorism

> Looks like drudge finally updated with the news. Wondered how long it would take, now I wonder how long he'll keep the news up there :P




It started off way on the bottom but he goes by clicks.

It has since moved to the top, which is great.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Joe Scarborough has been really standing up for Paul on Twitter and the neocons are slamming on him for it, but he's holding his own quite well.




> @DongerJoe Conservatives blindly followed Bush off a cliff. It's not about worshipping politicians or pundits. It's about less government.
> 19 minutes ago from SimplyTweet in reply to DongerJoe
> 
> @LRD90 Dont fool yourself. Most Americans are closer to the Tea Party's view of government's role than Nancy Pelosi's or Barack Obama's.
> 27 minutes ago from SimplyTweet in reply to LRD90
> 
> @DongerJoe Read Rome Wasnt Burnt in a Day (2004). I warned the GOP first that their big spending ways would wreck economy & lose majority.
> 29 minutes ago from SimplyTweet in reply to DongerJoe
> 
> ...

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

I suppose many don't know, but among all the other stuff, I am the creator of the Ron Paul Video Podcast: http://ronpaulvideopodcast.com/

I need a nice high quality capture of the CPAC speech to put on the podcast. Please let me know if you have something.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Joe Scarborough has been really standing up for Paul on Twitter and the neocons are slamming on him for it, but he's holding his own quite well.


I know there aren't too many Joe fans on here, but I've always believed that he is one of our allies in the MSM - possibly our biggest other than the Judge

----------


## catdd

> Somehow we need to get Ron Paul included in the SRLC coming up in April.
> 
> It's annoying that they wouldn't invite the CPAC winner...


It will look especially bad for them now, and the liberal news will have a frenzy with it. Think I'll email Maddow.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

bump

----------


## Slutter McGee

The key to winning is not to convert the neo-cons. It can't be done. Because foreign policy will always be the only priority. Even if they do support smaller government, they would rather have their irrational interventionism.

The key is traditional conservatives, a majority whom support neo-con foreign policy. The difference though, is that traditional conservatives put smaller government before aggresive overseas policy. 

I don't know how to do it. But this is the group we need.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## DjLoTi

http://digg.com/politics/Ron_Paul_Wi...PAC_Straw_Poll

----------


## Agorism

Paul needs to somehow get invited to the SRLC s he can follow up his CPAC win.

----------


## Badger Paul

Every victory, even the small ones, are worth celebrating.

Especially when it shows how far we've come in the last three years. Paul was barely a blip back at CPAC 2007. Now even Ann Coulter wants to End the Fed.

Now that's progress.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

YES!!!! this is news i needed to hear. ive been going through hell in the last 5 months with personal issues, and I NEEDED THIS NEWS!

GO RON PAUL!!!

----------


## Liberty Star

> FOX announced the results. RP won with 33% of the vote. Romney second with 22% and Palin third with 7%


This is almost poetic justice as far as straw polls go. Splendid!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> 


roflmao!!
:d

----------


## YumYum

I am very happy for Ron Paul. He is the reason I am on this forum. But what if Ron Paul died? What would happen to this movement? Is everything centered around Ron Paul?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I know there aren't too many Joe fans on here, but I've always believed that he is one of our allies in the MSM - possibly our biggest other than the Judge


LOL that's funny, because Scarborough and the Judge were the only two newsies I liked before I encountered Ron Paul.

----------


## Revolution0918

HOPE AND CHANGE!!! lol no but for real...make sure you buy stock in all antidepressants and all indigestion companies on monday, the NEOCONS are going to be having some serious problems this week....id also suggest aspirin!!! $#@! YA RON SHOW THEM WE MEAN BUSINESS!!!!

----------


## Revolution0918

> Somehow we need to get Ron Paul included in the SRLC coming up in April.
> 
> It's annoying that they wouldn't invite the CPAC winner...


^^^^this should be our next move

----------


## South Park Fan

Today CPAC, Tomorrow Ames!

----------


## amonasro

> I am very happy for Ron Paul. He is the reason I am on this forum. But what if Ron Paul died? What would happen to this movement? Is everything centered around Ron Paul?


Of course that's an awful notion, but not something we all haven't considered I'm sure. In that case I'm confident Rand may help take the reigns. Admittedly it would be a difficult situation.

Perish the thought.

RP 2012!!

----------


## YumYum

> Of course that's an awful notion, but not something we all haven't considered I'm sure. In that case I'm confident Rand may help take the reigns. Admittedly it would be a difficult situation.
> 
> Perish the thought.
> 
> RP 2012!!


No, I won't perish the thought. Ron Paul is very elderly and could die any day. Many people who are collectivist would not know where to turn if he died. That's a fact. I'm sorry, but Rand is not Ron Paul.

----------


## Son of Detroit

Ron will never die.  He drinks, bathes in, and breathes the eternal juices of liberty.

----------


## Revolution0918

> Of course that's an awful notion, but not something we all haven't considered I'm sure. In that case I'm confident Rand may help take the reigns. Admittedly it would be a difficult situation.
> 
> Perish the thought.
> 
> RP 2012!!


I sure as $#@! hope that we would not put Rand on the same level as Ron....Rand has already gotten enough of my money and has proven to me that he is no Ron, I will be pushing Gary Johnson, or the Judge...but let us not clutter this thread with this argument, CONRATS RON!

----------


## DjLoTi

YumYum, are you a troll? =?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The key to winning is not to convert the neo-cons. It can't be done. Because foreign policy will always be the only priority. Even if they do support smaller government, they would rather have their irrational interventionism.
> 
> The key is traditional conservatives, a majority whom support neo-con foreign policy. The difference though, is that traditional conservatives put smaller government before aggresive overseas policy. 
> 
> I don't know how to do it. But this is the group we need.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


Believe it or not, it IS possible, it's just very difficult.  I've done it.  The key is in demonstrating how Israel will be better off, and how America will be safer and stronger under a Ron Paul foreign policy.

NeoC: Yeah, well I heard Ron Paul hates Israel.  What does he want to do about Israel?

Me: Ron Paul wants to stop giving Jordan, Egypt, and Turkey more money than Israel, and he wants to stop America from dictating what Israel can and can not do.

NeoC: What???  That's not what I was told!  I was told that Ron Paul wants to cut Israel off and leave her at the mercy of her enemies!

Me: Actually, the US Gives about $6BN a year to Israel in foreign aid, with all kinds of strings and stipulations about how Israel can spend the money.  Then the US gives about $15BN a year to Egypt, Jordan, Turkey, and the rest of Israel's enemies, with no strings attached at all.  That's not fair.  If you give no money to anybody then Israel comes out ahead, and they no longer have to obey the dictates out of Washington on how to spend the money, nor will they have to craft their foreign and domestic policy according to what will please America and keep the cash rolling in.

NeoC: Huh?  I never though about it like that... but Ron Paul wants to shut down all the foreign bases, and make us weak and vulnerable!

Me: Rome became weak and vulnerable because they were overextended.  They stretched their bases out further than they could afford to, so that they could fight the barbarians out away from 'civilized' Romans.  Problem it is pissed the barbarians off and they ended up sacking Rome from within the empire.

NeoC:  hu--WHAT?

etc etc etc

it's just a matter of identifying their motivators and addressing them according to the benefits their passions would receive from a Ron Paul presidency.

----------


## rp08orbust

> Ron will never die.  He drinks, bathes in, and breathes the eternal juices of liberty.


And of course Fiji water.

----------


## ctiger2

> I am very happy for Ron Paul. He is the reason I am on this forum. But what if Ron Paul died? What would happen to this movement? Is everything centered around Ron Paul?


Ron Paul isn't going to die. However, if the bankers were to kill him, then he'd be a patriot martyr and all hell would break loose. The bankers wouldn't want that.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I am very happy for Ron Paul. He is the reason I am on this forum. But what if Ron Paul died? What would happen to this movement? Is everything centered around Ron Paul?


If Ron Paul died, then we would mourn, and eventually move on.  Maybe for 6 months there would be markedly less activity, but once you've been bitten, you can't put it down, it's the nature of the beast.  In the end, we'd pick up more motivated than we were before, determined to make a difference for the sake of the legacy of a man we admire and respect.  After all he's done for us, we can not let history forget him, and therefore we must redouble our efforts to achieve victory in our day.

----------


## Mach

The Ron Paul win (33%) was magnificent, and I have to say..... the Palin loss (7%) was also a kind of win in itself.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

OMG Look at THIS twitterspin:

cbntaRMNP RT @AngelaRMLash: Straw poll conducted at CPAC was NOT conducted by cpac, but by Campaign 4 Liberty, a*Ron* *Paul* group #cpac10 #tcot #gop1 minute ago from UberTwitter

ETA - my reply:

@cbntaRMNP LOL that's simply not true! During the announcement of the results they said the same guy's been running it for 15 years TryAgain

----------


## Vessol

> Believe it or not, it IS possible, it's just very difficult.  I've done it.  The key is in demonstrating how Israel will be better off, and how America will be safer and stronger under a Ron Paul foreign policy.
> 
> NeoC: Yeah, well I heard Ron Paul hates Israel.  What does he want to do about Israel?
> 
> Me: Ron Paul wants to stop giving Jordan, Egypt, and Turkey more money than Israel, and he wants to stop America from dictating what Israel can and can not do.
> 
> NeoC: What???  That's not what I was told!  I was told that Ron Paul wants to cut Israel off and leave her at the mercy of her enemies!
> 
> Me: Actually, the US Gives about $6BN a year to Israel in foreign aid, with all kinds of strings and stipulations about how Israel can spend the money.  Then the US gives about $15BN a year to Egypt, Jordan, Turkey, and the rest of Israel's enemies, with no strings attached at all.  That's not fair.  If you give no money to anybody then Israel comes out ahead, and they no longer have to obey the dictates out of Washington on how to spend the money, nor will they have to craft their foreign and domestic policy according to what will please America and keep the cash rolling in.
> ...


This is what I have found true as well, though to be honest I've had a hard time talking to the Hawks. Hope you don't mind if I try some of these talking points out Glen.

----------


## qh4dotcom

Bump

----------


## devil21

> No, I won't perish the thought. Ron Paul is very elderly and could die any day. Many people who are collectivist would not know where to turn if he died. That's a fact. I'm sorry, but Rand is not Ron Paul.


What the hell is this garbage??

Ron Paul is probably in better physical shape than *I am* and you bring this nonsense into this thread?  GTFO.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> This is what I have found true as well, though to be honest I've had a hard time talking to the Hawks. Hope you don't mind if I try some of these talking points out Glen.


By all means please do, the more we share what works, the better impact we have!

----------


## Perry

> No, I won't perish the thought. Ron Paul is very elderly and could die any day. Many people who are collectivist would not know where to turn if he died. That's a fact. I'm sorry, but Rand is not Ron Paul.


Lol...the guy gets up at 5:00am and rides a bike. How many people here can say that?

----------


## AParadigmShift

> The key to winning is not to convert the neo-cons. It can't be done. Because foreign policy will always be the only priority. Even if they do support smaller government, they would rather have their irrational interventionism.
> 
> The key is traditional conservatives. . .


I'm not sure what you mean by "traditional conservatives", but if you mean the clique that reads _The American Conservative_, or considers the works of Russel Kirk, they're already wise to RP and unfortunately, they're an insignificant minority.

Frankly, the neoconservative cabal has been so successful in changing the paradigm on what constitutes a conservative foreign policy, that your garden-variety conservative - never mind Joe Average who votes Republican - sees RP's non-interventionism as rabid leftism, defeatist, isolationist, a policy bent on the total destruction of America.  

But there is hope - _more hope than ever now_ - that RP's ceaseless harangues have changed the debate: we will _never_ have small (let alone closer-to-constitutional) gov't, if we _persist_ with Empire.  

Anything less is a lie.  Beat them over the head with that.  

Rinse.  Repeat.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> But there is hope - _more hope than ever now_, that RP's ceaseless harangues have changed the debate: we will _never_ have small (let alone closer-to-constitutional) gov't, if we _persist_ with Empire.  
> 
> Anything less is a lie.  Beat them over the head with that.  
> 
> Rinse.  Repeat.


True, true.

----------


## Ricky201

Ron was right.  The young people are the ones that will be turning the tide of revolution, and the straw poll made that obvious.

Kill the empire!

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## Ron_Paul_Knows

CNN coverage of Ron Paul victory. Just for about the first 1:00.
http://cnn.com/video/?/video/politic...ac.meeting.cnn

----------


## raiha

73 isn't very elderly...83 could be very elderly.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

As of early morning 2/21, there are still only 501 pledges for the Peace Blimp on peaceblimp.com.

Please tell all of your friends and family to sign up.

Maybe if the number of signups increases rapidly after this CPAC victory, it will inspire a clamor for a Peace & Sound Money Blimp with RP's face on the blimp's nose.

----------


## Kacela

Freedom is popular!

----------


## TroySmith

> Listen, if this was the sixties you would be a Buckley fan, keep praising the neocons so that you keep showing your true colors and we know who the true enemy is.. you!



Let's try this again. I didn't praise any neo-cons. I said Glenn Beck talked about Calvin Coolidge, the Depression of 1920, and the Progressive movement and how it has infected both parties. He also generally advocated at least more, but perhaps not total, non-interventionist foreign policies. If it was the 1960's I would have probably advocated Ayn Rand, not Buckley (despite not being a politician, as I'm not sure if there were major liberty minded representatives at that time). 

Now, lets take a quick look at history. In my honest opinion, Calvin Coolidge was the most liberty minded president of the 20th century. He followed TR, Taft, and Woodrow Wilson...all basically progressives (and Harding, more conservative, who died in office). Coolidge was not able to overthrow the progressive policies in one night, on year, or in his entire term. He did make strong gradual strides. If his policies would have been continued by Hoover and the next string of politicians, America would be light years ahead of the rest of the world right now. Low taxes, low spending, and federalism were the key elements. 

Beck, who has slowly progressed from Neo-con to a domestic libertarian, but perhaps still calling for foreign interventionism than many of us would like, made a strong case to a room full of neo-cons. He bashed Bush, McCain, and all the progressive polices advocated, especially spending, by the Republicans. He did it on a national forum. It's doubtful most of the people in the room even knew who Coolidge was, let alone the Depression of 1920. Is he perfect? No, none of us are. Would implementing the basics of this speech greatly help this country move back towards freedom and a republic? Yes. 

Try to think about what was actually said and avoid emotional responses. He might be a hypocrite. He might not. Regardless, he just exposed a national audience to liberty minded ideas....and it's only idea's that will restore the Constitution.

----------


## jmdrake

A great day for Ron Paul!

As for the side threads:  Mitt Romney supports the worst part of Obamacare.  Enough said.  Glenn Beck talks a good game (sometimes) then stabs us in the back whenever he gets a chance.  Enough said.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Let's try this again. I didn't praise any neo-cons. I said Glenn Beck talked about Calvin Coolidge, the Depression of 1920, and the Progressive movement and how it has infected both parties. He also generally advocated at least more, but perhaps not total, non-interventionist foreign policies. If it was the 1960's I would have probably advocated Ayn Rand, not Buckley (despite not being a politician, as I'm not sure if there were major liberty minded representatives at that time). 
> 
> Now, lets take a quick look at history. In my honest opinion, Calvin Coolidge was the most liberty minded president of the 20th century. He followed TR, Taft, and Woodrow Wilson...all basically progressives (and Harding, more conservative, who died in office). Coolidge was not able to overthrow the progressive policies in one night, on year, or in his entire term. He did make strong gradual strides. If his policies would have been continued by Hoover and the next string of politicians, America would be light years ahead of the rest of the world right now. Low taxes, low spending, and federalism were the key elements. 
> 
> Beck, who has slowly progressed from Neo-con to a domestic libertarian, but perhaps still calling for foreign interventionism than many of us would like, made a strong case to a room full of neo-cons. He bashed Bush, McCain, and all the progressive polices advocated, especially spending, by the Republicans. He did it on a national forum. It's doubtful most of the people in the room even knew who Coolidge was, let alone the Depression of 1920. Is he perfect? No, none of us are. Would implementing the basics of this speech greatly help this country move back towards freedom and a republic? Yes. 
> 
> Try to think about what was actually said and avoid emotional responses. He might be a hypocrite. He might not. Regardless, he just exposed a national audience to liberty minded ideas....and it's only idea's that will restore the Constitution.


Here's the problem, if he REALLY wanted us to restore the Constitutional order, then why would he intentionally manipulate the audio of an interview to falsely make the only Constitutionalist running for Texas Governor look like a 911 truther, and then mock and ridicule her nationwide for 7 days straight?

Bottom line is that he is not becoming a libertarian, he is learning the Constitutionalist rhetoric to ingratiate himself with out movement, so that he can torpedo any of us who actually has a chance of winning.

I GAVE him the benefit of the doubt for the last 18 months, but his pattern of behavior has become clear.  The rhetoric is a front by which he cozies up to our base, and then tries to discredit (through outright lies) any candidate amongst our movement who actually has a chance at winning.  That's not just one mistake, but a pattern of behavior, and after 18 months of standing up for him, I, for one, have now identified him as a monster.

----------


## Flash

In case anyone is interested Fox news is going to discuss the CPAC straw poll in a few minutes. They will have a political expert on who will talk about Ron Paul & 2012.

----------


## Liberty Star

In other breaking news, Fuax news editors now suddenly support "End the Fed" and ending foreign freedom war spendins and occupations LOL

----------


## catdd

> In other breaking news, Fuax news editors now suddenly support "End the Fed" and ending foreign freedom war spendins and occupations LOL


Hijack the message while simultaneously giving RP the boot.

----------


## hillertexas

> Here's the problem, if he REALLY wanted us to restore the Constitutional order, then why would he intentionally manipulate the audio of an interview to falsely make the only Constitutionalist running for Texas Governor look like a 911 truther, and then mock and ridicule her nationwide for 7 days straight?
> 
> Bottom line is that he is not becoming a libertarian, he is learning the Constitutionalist rhetoric to ingratiate himself with out movement, so that he can torpedo any of us who actually has a chance of winning.
> 
> I GAVE him the benefit of the doubt for the last 18 months, but his pattern of behavior has become clear.  The rhetoric is a front by which he cozies up to our base, and then tries to discredit (through outright lies) any candidate amongst our movement who actually has a chance at winning.  That's not just one mistake, but a pattern of behavior, and after 18 months of standing up for him, I, for one, have now identified him as a monster.


this

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

> Lol...the guy gets up at 5:00am and rides a bike. How many people here can say that?


Sure, I can SAY it

----------


## Sarge

Here is how Bloomberg reported his win just now.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...klcYFXsM&pos=9

----------


## hillertexas

> Here is how Bloomberg reported his win just now.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...klcYFXsM&pos=9


"Less than 25 percent of the more than 10,000 people attending the conference voted, *according to poll results released by the event’s organizers*."

Do you think the CPAC organizers sent out the results to the MSM with a statement?  A _biased_ statement??  It does seem like the narrative (only # voted, mostly young...blah blah) is way similar everywhere.  That is waaaaay too big of a conspiracy.  What makes more sense is this: What if the MSM is just using what CPAC organizers gave them??  Those neo-$#@!ers sent out a press release to the MSM. 

That's my theory.    

Maybe we need to become mad press release writers and get them to the MSM first when relevant stuff happens.  Target where the narrative actually begins before it is picked up?

----------


## ctiger2

Regardless, Ron Paul is now officially in play as a candidate OR to endorse someone for 2012 whether the GOP likes it or not.﻿ He probably received 60% of the votes from people under the age of 35 at CPAC. The GOP need THAT voting demographic to win and Ron's got it.

----------


## American Idol

> 73 isn't very elderly...83 could be very elderly.


Both of his parents lived into their 90s if I recall correctly...

----------


## someperson

2012!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Here's the problem, if he REALLY wanted us to restore the Constitutional order, then why would he *intentionally manipulate the audio of an interview*


Huh, wait, WHAT!!??

WTF is that?

----------


## rp08orbust

> Huh, wait, WHAT!!??
> 
> WTF is that?


Debra Medina says she could not hear the same commentary/snickering from Glenn Beck that the radio audience could hear.  I think that's what they're referring to.

----------


## Matt Collins

Johnson / Paul ticket :-)

----------


## libertygrl

> This. I've spent a lot of time around conservative forums and family members and I have a pretty good idea of how they think.
> 
> The wars are one of the most important issues for most conservatives. Some of them like to bitch about the government, but all it takes to get them to go along with total government is to appeal to their inherent religious zeal, bigotry and paranoia. The Israeli puppets that they trust to think for them do everything to perpetuate this.
> 
> Make war on some brown people with a weird religion, and turn their paranoia which should be directed at the power structure in this country at the same brown people, and they'll go along with anything. Even with Obama continuing the Bush foreign policy, they're blind. Their pundits spin it as "Obama isn't doing enough and wants us to lose." to keep them locked in the frame. They would say this even while Israeli aircraft are refueling at airbases in Iraq.
> 
> They seriously believe that we'll somehow "win" in Iraq and Afghanistan if we just throw a few more hundreds of billions at the defense contractors and that brown people will be too afraid to ever $#@! with us again. Some are even sick enough to believe that these wars are for the extermination of Muslims from the planet, and that is how it has been sold to them.


I think the best strategy is to tie in the real threat of an economic meltdown if we continue with our current foreign policy.  Don't think we could ever win them over otherwise.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Debra Medina says she could not hear the same commentary/snickering from Glenn Beck that the radio audience could hear.  I think that's what they're referring to.


Hmm, OK.

Surprised I missed that.

----------


## libertygrl

> 73 isn't very elderly...83 could be very elderly.


Isn't 73 the new 63?

----------


## rp08orbust

> Hmm, OK.
> 
> Surprised I missed that.


That's why she's decided to not do any more telephone interviews on hostile territory.  I.e., in-studio only for people like Beck, Hannity etc.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That's why she's decided to not do any more telephone interviews on hostile territory.  I.e., in-studio only for people like Beck, Hannity etc.


Thanks for the update.

I missed that whole angle of the story.

----------


## Vessol

Meh, trying to get this on Wikinews or the Current Events page for Wikipedia, but an admin said it wasn't newsworthy enough.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

#1 on Google News.

----------


## devil21

Yet it shows a picture of Mitt Romney.

----------


## RP4EVER

I'm waiting for Steele, Romney or Palin to say "That poll was a fluke; it means nothing" But it was a spokesman for the RNC last year that said "The CPAC poll shows the early favorite for the Presidential nomination"

----------


## Vessol

> Yet it shows a picture of Mitt Romney.


I check it now, now it has a crappy picture of Ron looking angry/constipated that Politico put up. God forbid show a picture of him smiling or being confident looking like Romney's

----------


## devil21

> I check it now, now it has a crappy picture of Ron looking angry/constipated that Politico put up. God forbid show a picture of him smiling or being confident looking like Romney's


I just looked and they bumped the CPAC story down and moved a generic GOP story to the top, same picture of Romney there.  I don't see a picture of RP there...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Here's the problem, if he REALLY wanted us to restore the Constitutional order, then why would he *intentionally manipulate the audio* of an interview *to falsely make* *the only Constitutionalist* running for Texas Governor* look like a 911 truther*, and then mock and ridicule her nationwide for 7 days straight?





> Huh, wait, WHAT!!??
> 
> WTF is that?





> Debra Medina says she could not hear the same commentary/snickering from Glenn Beck that the radio audience could hear.  I think that's what they're referring to.


no, no, it's worse than that.  he was caught red handed actually manipulating the interview in order to fabricate a LIE.  I posted the thread on Facebook and lost 5 "friends" over it...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=232332

fr real

----------


## Anti Federalist

> no, no, it's worse than that.  he was caught red handed actually manipulating the interview in order to fabricate a LIE.  I posted the thread on Facebook and lost 5 "friends" over it...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=232332
> 
> fr real


Oh holy sheep$#@!, that *has* to be criminal in some way.

WTF, over.

And there are *still* some people defending him.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=232596

----------


## FrankRep

> Oh holy sheep$#@!, that *has* to be criminal in some way.
> 
> WTF, over.
> 
> And there are *still* some people defending him.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=232596


I didn't defend Glenn Beck, I just said he gave an excellent speech. If you're ever interviewed by Glenn Beck, tell him you're NOT a 9/11 Truther. That's all.

----------


## phill4paul

> Oh holy sheep$#@!, that *has* to be criminal in some way.
> 
> WTF, over.
> 
> And there are *still* some people defending him.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=232596


  Believe it or not sadly yes.

----------


## Billay

Who cares? 9-11 truthers are bat$#@! crazy. It's amazing people are willing to sink the Liberty movement over some candidate whos a poor communicator.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I didn't defend Glenn Beck, I just said he gave an excellent speech. If you're ever interviewed by Glenn Beck, tell him you're NOT a 9/11 Truther. That's all.


Good god man, Hitler gave good speeches. (btw, I watched it, and found it as disjointed and meandering as any of his television presentations)

Just be sure to tell him you're not a Jew.

What he did to Medina sure looks like criminal slander to me.

----------


## phill4paul

> Who cares? 9-11 truthers are bat$#@! crazy. It's amazing people are willing to sink the Liberty movement over some candidate whos a poor communicator.


  LOLz. So speaketh the sleeper account.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Who cares? 9-11 truthers are bat$#@! crazy. It's amazing people are willing to sink the Liberty movement over some candidate whos a poor communicator.


Where are these vampire accounts coming from?

No, I'm not bat$#@! crazy.

stfu

----------


## Billay

> LOLz. So speaketh the sleeper account.


No I joined a few years ago. It's just pathetic you all want to pick a fight with Glen Beck instead of advancing this movement forward.

----------


## phill4paul

> Lets not try and raise anymore money we got plenty. Instead we now need to focus our efforts on collecting more votes so Ron Paul can win!


  'nuff said.

----------


## Billay

> 'nuff said.


Where was I wrong? Votes are what win elections.

----------


## devil21

> Who cares? 9-11 truthers are bat$#@! crazy. It's amazing people are willing to sink the Liberty movement over some candidate whos a poor communicator.


Ooooh....a sock puppet account.  Seeing lots of these lately on RPF.

Ron was a good enough communicator to gather enough people to his message to win the CPAC poll.  Is he a slick, practiced politician that can lie through his teeth while smiling in your face?  No.  But those that support Paul aren't impressed by sound bites and greasy hair anyway.

Btw, Beck showed his true colors lately with Medina when HE could have done so much to help the movement forward.  Beck deserves every ounce of venom he receives.

----------


## Billay

> Ooooh....a sock puppet account.  Seeing lots of these lately on RPF.
> 
> Ron was a good enough communicator to gather enough people to his message to win the CPAC poll.  Is he a slick, practiced politician that can lie through his teeth while smiling in your face?  No.  But those that support Paul aren't impressed by sound bites and greasy hair anyway.


Sweet attack me because I don't agree with you.

----------


## Vessol

> Sweet attack me because I don't agree with you.


What don't you agree with?

And even if Debrah Medina is "bat$#@! crazy", she is still the most friendly to Liberty, isn't that worth supporting her even if she is "bat$#@! crazy"?

----------


## Billay

I'm such  a sock puppet I guess I hate liberty since I suggest wanting to get votes for Ron to win. Nevermind I worked on his grass roots campagain here in Kansas and took trips to Iowa to help him in the Iowa cacus.

----------


## phill4paul

> Where was I wrong? Votes are what win elections.


Well, let's take it context then.

It appeared in this thread:

Hucksarmy money bomb Dec 27th....Lets give Ron Paul a money bomb too

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=65131

  Huckabunch?

----------


## Billay

> What don't you agree with?
> 
> And even if Debrah Medina is "bat$#@! crazy", she is still the most friendly to Liberty, isn't that worth supporting her even if she is "bat$#@! crazy"?


I'm not even saying Medina is bat$#@! crazy what I am saying is she was just rambling in that interview. I would vote for Medina FTR.

----------


## devil21

> Sweet attack me because I don't agree with you.


Im not clear what you're trying to say at all, so claims of an "attack" are premature.  Maybe you can be more clear with your posts.  So far all Ive gathered is "9/11 Truthers are crazy" and "some candidate is a bad communicator" and "Glenn Beck is good".  I enjoy a little higher level of discourse so please elaborate if I'm wrong here.

----------


## Billay

> Well, let's take it context then.
> 
> It appeared in this thread:
> 
> Hucksarmy money bomb Dec 27th....Lets give Ron Paul a money bomb too
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=65131
> 
>   Huckabunch?


Phil, Ron Paul had raised 6 mil 12 days before that money bomb and was polling at like 4% nationally. The logical thing would be to try and get more votes.

----------


## Billay

> Im not clear what you're trying to say at all, so claims of an "attack" are premature.  Maybe you can be more clear with your posts.  So far all Ive gathered is "9/11 Truthers are crazy" and "some candidate is a bad communicator" and "Glenn Beck is good".  I enjoy a little higher level of discourse so please elaborate if I'm wrong here.


I don't think Glen Beck is good but I  don't think he's bad. He's a useful idiot like Scott Brown was a useful idiot to get rid of Obamas healthcare plan. I do think Medina is a poor communicator from what i've heard. I want the Liberty movement to go on which means we need to start winning. Rand Paul is the perfect candidate moving forward.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Who cares? 9-11 truthers are bat$#@! crazy. It's amazing people are willing to sink the Liberty movement over some candidate whos a poor communicator.


Let's say for the sake of argument that they are bat$#@! crazy, I'm not a truther so I'm not offended by the comment and therefore I can engage you.  Here is my question.  Is it OK for Glenn Beck to intentionally manipulate the audio on his radio show to falsely paint someone as a truther, and then even after being officially corrected, continue to smear them as a truther for 7 days non-stop?

Debra Medina, candidate for Texas Governor, the only candidate running with a solid Constitutionalist and 10th Amendment platform, is NOT a truther by any stretch of the imagination.  She said so on Beck's program.  Beck manipulated the audio to paint her as a truther anyway, and has continues to harangue her until this very day.

So explain to me how we should support a talk-show host who intentionally lies and manipulates interviews in order to make someone out to be something they are not?

Beck has the correct rhetoric indeed.  But then, so did George W Bush in 1999 and 2000 have the correct rhetoric.  Problem is that each and every time someone has gotten close to actually getting elected who MEANS what Beck SAYS, he pulls one of these con-jobs to discredit them and throw support to the anti-constitutionalist establishment stooge.

So explain then please how and why we should be supporting this character?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't think Glen Beck is good but I  don't think he's bad. He's a useful idiot like Scott Brown was a useful idiot to get rid of Obamas healthcare plan. I do think Medina is a poor communicator *from what i've heard*. I want the Liberty movement to go on which means we need to start winning. Rand Paul is the perfect candidate moving forward.


It's easy to transform someone into a poor communicator when you manipulate the audio

----------


## devil21

> Phil, Ron Paul had raised 6 mil 12 days before that money bomb and was polling at like 4% nationally. The logical thing would be to try and get more votes.


Yeah I think phill misunderstood your post there.

Regardless, assuming you're not a sock puppet troll, popping up suddenly and slamming Truthers (who we all recognize were the beginning foundation of this movement, like it or not) isn't going to encourage confidence in your point of view and makes you look like just another Beck/Perry fanboy.

----------


## Billay

> Let's say for the sake of argument that they are bat$#@! crazy, I'm not a truther so I'm not offended by the comment and therefore I can engage you.  Here is my question.  Is it OK for Glenn Beck to intentionally manipulate the audio on his radio show to falsely paint someone as a truther, and then even after being officially corrected, continue to smear them as a truther for 7 days non-stop?
> 
> Debra Medina, candidate for Texas Governor, the only candidate running with a solid Constitutionalist and 10th Amendment platform, is NOT a truther by any stretch of the imagination.  She said so on Beck's program.  Beck manipulated the audio to paint her as a truther anyway, and has continues to harangue her until this very day.
> 
> So explain to me how we should support a talk-show host who intentionally lies and manipulates interviews in order to make someone out to be something they are not?
> 
> Beck has the correct rhetoric indeed.  But then, so did George W Bush in 1999 and 2000 have the correct rhetoric.  Problem is that each and every time someone has gotten close to actually getting elected who MEANS what Beck SAYS, he pulls one of these con-jobs to discredit them and throw support to the anti-constitutionalist establishment stooge.
> 
> So explain then please how and why we should be supporting this character?


I'm not saying Beck is the good guy but right now is the wrong time to pick a fight IMO.

----------


## devil21

> I don't think Glen Beck is good but I  don't think he's bad. He's a useful idiot like Scott Brown was a useful idiot to get rid of Obamas healthcare plan. I do think Medina is a poor communicator from what i've heard. I want the Liberty movement to go on which means we need to start winning. Rand Paul is the perfect candidate moving forward.


From what you've heard?  What the hell are you listening to?  It was Medina's presence in the two Texas debates that shot her from 4% to 24% in the polls!  If that's your idea of a "bad communicator" then I'd love to know what your idea of a "good communicator" is.  Seems she communicated very well to a lot of Texans.

----------


## Billay

> Yeah I think phill misunderstood your post there.
> 
> Regardless, assuming you're not a sock puppet troll, popping up suddenly and slamming Truthers (who we all recognize were the beginning foundation of this movement, like it or not) isn't going to encourage confidence in your point of view and makes you look like just another Beck/Perry fanboy.


Explain how 9-11 were the starters of this movement? I admit I was blinded by the false left-right I was also a teenager. Ron Paul has helped me seen whats really going on. I always viewed the movement as traditional conservatives, liberterians, disgruntled pregressives, and truthers all blended together.

----------


## Vessol

> I'm not saying Beck is the good guy but right now is the wrong time to pick a fight IMO.


While he picks up the loose change whom are not as active as ourselves and turns them into the Republican choice. When it comes down to it, Beck is not going to choose Ron Paul, and his sheep will follow him.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm not saying Beck is the good guy but right now is the wrong time to pick a fight IMO.


So when then?  After he torpedoes 5 constitutionalists prior to winning?  10?  25?  what's the threshold for how many of our candidates he has to kill before we stand up and call him out?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yeah I think phill misunderstood your post there.
> 
> Regardless, assuming you're not a sock puppet troll, popping up suddenly and slamming Truthers (who we all recognize were the beginning foundation of this movement, like it or not) isn't going to encourage confidence in your point of view and makes you look like just another Beck/Perry fanboy.


c'mon 21 that's just silly.  I was in "this movement" before 9/11 even happened

----------


## Billay

> From what you've heard?  What the hell are you listening to?  It was Medina's presence in the two Texas debates that shot her from 4% to 24% in the polls!  If that's your idea of a "bad communicator" then I'd love to know what your idea of a "good communicator" is.  Seems she communicated very well to a lot of Texans.


I'm not from Texas so my prespective is from a distance. I've heard the interviews that were posted on here and yes I don't think shes a great communicator. I still would vote for her so i'm not sure what the big deal is?

----------


## Billay

> So when then?  After he torpedoes 5 constitutionalists prior to winning?  10?  25?  what's the threshold for how many of our candidates he has to kill before we stand up and call him out?


Lets see how this election goes. I thought Beck didn't hurt Medinas chances from the threads being made on here. So which is it?

----------


## wgadget

I hope someone calls Beck tomorrow and asks him why he disses someone like Ron Paul---while he co-opts most of Ron's talking points.

Also, he needs to be asked what it is about BIG MILITARY that makes it qualify as SMALL GOVERNMENT.

Just my opinion.

----------


## FrankRep

> Good god man, Hitler gave good speeches. (btw, I watched it, and found it as disjointed and meandering as any of his television presentations)
> 
> Just be sure to tell him you're not a Jew.
> 
> What he did to Medina sure looks like criminal slander to me.


I would agree that Glenn Beck is a jerk, but comparing Glenn Beck to Hitler is crazy.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I hope someone calls Beck tomorrow and asks him why he disses someone like Ron Paul---while he co-opts most of Ron's talking points.
> 
> Also, he needs to be asked what it is about BIG MILITARY that makes it qualify as SMALL GOVERNMENT.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Our big military would cost one heckuvalot less if they were stationed in CONUS, and our economy would bounce back a lot more quickly if they were spending their pay in those ghost towns like Charleston SC who used to host active bases.

As for me (and I believe Ron Paul too) we both support (at least nominally, until we can transition into a more Constitutional framework) this big military, but only that they should be here at HOME, where they would cost approx half of what the same force costs spread all over the planet.

We can't simply disband the military unless we have in place a strong militia framework such as the Constitution intended, and that will take literally decades of hard work and education to bring about.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I would agree that Glenn Beck is a jerk, but comparing Glenn Beck to Hitler is crazy.


Well, you gotta understand that that is a symptom of the frustration -- remember that Beck compared Medina to Hitler....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I would agree that Glenn Beck is a jerk, but comparing Glenn Beck to Hitler is crazy.


No, crazy is deliberately manipulating audio files of your own show, in order to slander a political candidate who agrees with everything you say you believe in.

*That's* crazy.

And like I've already stated, I'm thinking it's criminal as well.

And then saying that person has anything of value to add to the discussion after pulling a stunt like that, well, that's pretty crazy too.

----------


## Brett

This is a great win!

Can't ignore us much longer.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

I still need someone that has the CPAC speech in nice quality so I can put it on the Ron Paul Video Podcast. Thanks.

----------


## FrankRep

> No, crazy is deliberately manipulating audio files of your own show, in order to slander a political candidate who agrees with everything you say you believe in.
> 
> *That's* crazy.


Glenn Beck is a Jerk, but Debra Medina (as much as I love her) made a serious political mistake by dancing around the 9/11 Truther question. She should have said: "I'm NOT a 9/11 Truther." We can't shift all the blame to Beck.  

After saying that, Go Debra Medina for Texas Governor! 
A regular person, not a Politician!
http://www.medinafortexas.com/

----------


## devil21

> Explain how 9-11 were the starters of this movement? I admit I was blinded by the false left-right I was also a teenager. Ron Paul has helped me seen whats really going on. I always viewed the movement as traditional conservatives, liberterians, disgruntled pregressives, and truthers all blended together.


Truthers got the word out MUCH better and faster than anyone else did in the early going of the campaign about Ron Paul's candidacy.  Not because they view RP has being a Truther himself (he has stated repeatedly that he is not) but because RP is the only HONEST politician out there, and was running for President, which gave Truthers someone to support in hopes of a real investigation taking place.  Alex Jones had him on repeatedly, which started the name recognition and led to the onslaught of RP "spamming" across the net.  A Truther spamming Aaron Russo videos got my attention first and Im sure many others were brought in the same way.

Im not suggesting that Truthers were the first Patriots, as I think Gunny has interpreted my statement.  Truthers got the campaign off the ground and the campaign was the start of the Liberty movement underway.  After all, if not for RP's candidacy we wouldn't be here right now posting about this.

----------


## FrankRep

> Truthers got the word out MUCH better and faster than anyone else did in the early going of the campaign about Ron Paul's candidacy.  Not because they view RP has being a Truther himself (he has stated repeatedly that he is not) but because RP is the only HONEST politician out there, and was running for President, which gave Truthers someone to support in hopes of a real investigation taking place.


I'm not a Truther, but the We Are Change organization has quite impressive with spreading information and confronting corrupt politicians. These guys have real guts and they network very well. WeAreChange, please remember though, it's political suicide for politicians to "publicly" support you. Keep it on the down low and kick some butt out there.

----------


## StateofTrance

Someone mentioned that Romney will bring bus load of people to 2011 CPAC..Well..Then we should bring plane load of people.

----------


## The Deacon

Romney and Ron Paul are the two most likely candidates for the 2012 nomination.  Sarah Palin is not a serious candidate.  However, I'll concede that Romney has the upper hand right now.

However, the primary is winnable for us much moreso than 2008.  We're much more organized than last time around.  Plus Romney was basically the architect of PelosiCare for Massachusetts, which is precisely the type of project many folks are protesting against.  So the idea that RP will get the bulk of the conservative vote is not out of the question.  If there are too many moderate voters then it could be more challenging.

----------


## specsaregood

> Truthers got the campaign off the ground and the campaign was the start of the Liberty movement underway.


I know truthers like to claim the credit for this but in reality it simply isn't true.  His campaign got off the ground simply because he already had support in a wide variety of niches and activists in all of them.  Sure there were a lot of truthers, but their reach was rather limited.  There were people ready to hop on board the Paul-bus who's primary issues were: taxes (taxpayers best friend), gold bugs/precious metals anti-fed people, alternative health care, abortion, anti-war, 2nd amendment.  His reach was already quite extensive activists in all those categories and more already knew about him.

In my area it was all about the birchers.  Sure there were some truthers, but it was the JBS people that were already organized and led the way full throttle.  The local truthers and crew wanted to put signs up or do sign waves or do protests, while the jbs crew were already printing out thousands of handouts, getting lists of events to hit and sign up for booths and dragging all the newbs out to the events and training them on how to get out in the public.  When the time came to go door to door, it was the jbs crew that had the voter lists and actively recuited people to do it.

So in short, sure the truthers helped but no one group can take the credit for getting it off the ground.  Hell, I had already been to a couple events pimping Ron Paul with the birchers in the spring of 2007 before I had ever heard of alex jones.

----------


## FrankRep

> In my area it was all about the birchers.  Sure there were some truthers, but it was the JBS people that were already organized and led the way full throttle.  The local truthers and crew wanted to put signs up or do sign waves or do protests, while the jbs crew were already printing out thousands of handouts, getting lists of events to hit and sign up for booths and dragging all the newbs out to the events and training them on how to get out in the public.  When the time came to go door to door, it was the jbs crew that had the voter lists and actively recruited people to do it.


The John Birch Society has been doing this stuff for 50 years. The JBS has been supporting Ron Paul for decades too. Ron Paul even thanked them for their support.


Ron Paul At the 50th Anniversary of the John Birch Society.

Viddler.com - Ron Paul At the 50th Anniversary of JBS - Uploaded by jbirch

----------


## georgiaboy

!!!!!yayyyy!!!!!
Gorongo!!
Freedom!
Liberty!
Constitution!

----------


## Agorism

Genuine mommy will not be happy with these results!

----------

